# Cleveland Golf Club, Sunday 29th January



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok... here we go...

Tee time 11am.
Cost Â£30, inc. full English breakfast before teeing off. 

Numbers by 15th Dec please. 

Please note, its still Â£30 if you don't want the breakfast. Payment will be in advance once we have confirmed numbers.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2016)

Big yes from me.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 7, 2016)

In please Brian


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll be in please.

The Cleveland coast in January. Mmmmmmm. Will they offer hot chocolate stops every few holes? It could be a good test of my layering set up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2016)

Incidentally, I will be coming from Morpeth, through the Tyne Tunnel and down the A19. I'm happy to pick anyone up on the A19 corridor. May help someone who was struggling to get transport down or frankly just save on petrol. I can fit two in, clubs and trollies.


----------



## Val (Dec 7, 2016)

I think I'll come down for this. Stick me in :thup:


----------



## snell (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah I'm up for this Deffo


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm in&#128515;


----------



## richy (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes please


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2016)

richy said:



			Yes please
		
Click to expand...

Is your passport in date?


----------



## richy (Dec 7, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Is your passport in date?
		
Click to expand...

I'm tunnelling in


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 7, 2016)

Paul. 

Just noticed your hybrid is seriously out of date and DOES NOT MATCH the rest of your fairways 

Are you OK?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2016)

Val said:



			I think I'll come down for this. Stick me in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Martin, I'm driving down on the Saturday and staying in the Express in Middlesbrough... curry and beers...?


----------



## Val (Dec 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Martin, I'm driving down on the Saturday and staying in the Express in Middlesbrough... curry and beers...?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2016)

richy said:



			I'm tunnelling in
		
Click to expand...

Good idea mate, I'll translate for you on the day&#128515;


----------



## moogie (Dec 7, 2016)

Bri ,  count me in mate :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Paul. 

Just noticed your hybrid is seriously out of date and DOES NOT MATCH the rest of your fairways 

Are you OK?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: it's ok mate, they never produced 917H, they moved to 816H, so technically the 915H are Titleist's latest Hybrids.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll do that Brian great course, can I swap one of my breakfast sausages for a light southerly


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 8, 2016)

Me + 2


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 9, 2016)

Stick me down as well, I'm up for a Winter hack


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 9, 2016)

Might come out of retirement for this.


----------



## snell (Dec 9, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Stick me down as well, I'm up for a Winter hack
		
Click to expand...

I expect nothing less than a big win after the Edel fitting


----------



## 2blue (Dec 9, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Ok... here we go...

Tee time 11am.
Cost Â£30, inc. full English breakfast before teeing off. 

Numbers by 15th Dec please. 

Please note, its still Â£30 if you don't want the breakfast. Payment will be in advance once we have confirmed numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Bri......  first 'Links' of the New Year ne: Maybe +1 or 2


----------



## 2blue (Dec 10, 2016)

2blue said:



			Yes please Bri......  first 'Links' of the New Year ne: Maybe +1 or 2
		
Click to expand...

+1 please.....is there anything else to do for this Brian? Is this an OPen or a Meet?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2016)

2blue said:



			Yes please Bri......  first 'Links' of the New Year ne: Maybe +1 or 2
		
Click to expand...

Yorks V NE &#128515;


----------



## 2blue (Dec 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yorks V NE &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Will there be enough for that?:lol:


----------



## Lump (Dec 10, 2016)

Go on then Bri. Stick my name down. I'm trying to get another to play too. I'll let you know before the 15th


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2016)

2blue said:



			Will there be enough for that?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Make it simple, however many turn up from Yorks we try and match handicaps from NE before we tee off and play it as combined Team Stableford score, that way it doesn't get in way of any other comp.


----------



## Val (Dec 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yorks V NE &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Aw aye, and what about me? Will I just take you all on or will I get adopted? :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2016)

Val said:



			Aw aye, and what about me? Will I just take you all on or will I get adopted? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Will you not be doing missionary work?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Val said:



			Aw aye, and what about me? Will I just take you all on or will I get adopted? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I sent private messages mate, nobody wanted you...........apart from me &#128515;


----------



## richy (Dec 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I sent private messages mate, nobody wanted you...........apart from me &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

No hitting into the group in front this time, Paul.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yorks V NE &#128515;
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Make it simple, however many turn up from Yorks we try and match handicaps from NE before we tee off and play it as combined Team Stableford score, that way it doesn't get in way of any other comp.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very good to me, Paul......  we're close to 8-a-side already if the Yorkies grab you Huds, Val & Brian  + I'll flag-it-up with some of those that played in the last match at Alwoodley.....   well the good ones!! :rofl:
PS...   trying to think who has the Trophy..  Fish handed it on to an NE'er earlier this year, not sure who, & said he'd like to be involved in the re-match


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2016)

2blue said:



			Sounds very good to me, Paul......  we're close to 8-a-side already if the Yorkies grab you Huds, Val & Brian  + I'll flag-it-up with some of those that played in the last match at Alwoodley.....   well the good ones!! :rofl:
PS...   trying to think who has the Trophy..  Fish handed it on to an NE'er earlier this year, not sure who, & said he'd like to be involved in the re-match
		
Click to expand...

I see myself as doing missionary work living here in the NE :rofl: so I've got no issues playing against them&#128515;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2016)

2blue said:



			Sounds very good to me, Paul......  we're close to 8-a-side already if the Yorkies grab you Huds, Val & Brian  + I'll flag-it-up with some of those that played in the last match at Alwoodley.....   well the good ones!! :rofl:
PS...   trying to think who has the Trophy..  Fish handed it on to an NE'er earlier this year, not sure who, & said he'd like to be involved in the re-match
		
Click to expand...

Brian is Yorkshire born, and Cleveland is Yorkshire's only links course. Home tie for me then....


----------



## moogie (Dec 11, 2016)

2blue said:



			Sounds very good to me, Paul......  we're close to 8-a-side already if the Yorkies grab you Huds, Val & Brian  + I'll flag-it-up with some of those that played in the last match at Alwoodley.....   well the good ones!! :rofl:
PS...   trying to think who has the Trophy..  Fish handed it on to an NE'er earlier this year, not sure who, & said he'd like to be involved in the re-match
		
Click to expand...




Dave,
Fish gave the trophy back to me when we met at the forest pines weekend away
I returned it to Captain Wayman


----------



## 2blue (Dec 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yorks V NE &#128515;
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Brian is Yorkshire born, and Cleveland is Yorkshire's only links course. Home tie for me then....
		
Click to expand...

Ah....  I guess you were born before 'Teeside' was created, so are Yorkshire born. Would you say that most Tees-siders feel that way?? Many I've met consider themselves to be NE'ers.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ah....  I guess you were born before 'Teeside' was created, so are Yorkshire born. Would you say that most Tees-siders feel that way?? Many I've met consider themselves to be NE'ers.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely Yorkshire born. And at a time when you had to be born in Yorkshire to play cricket for Yorkshire, and someone from Middlesbrough played for Yorkshire. Teesside, was it ever a county? An administrative borough maybe, but not a county. Cleveland is considered a county but...


----------



## 2blue (Dec 11, 2016)

moogie said:



			Dave,
Fish gave the trophy back to me when we met at the forest pines weekend away
I returned it to Captain Wayman
		
Click to expand...

Ah... Brian...  many thanks for that.
I'd like to think I'd have remembered in the end    ....  but realistically I doubt it would have happened
Anyway, a reminder of what we play for..... though I must say I haven't seen much of it


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 11, 2016)

Is PPE mandatory?


----------



## moogie (Dec 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Is PPE mandatory?
		
Click to expand...


Optional......
But sunglasses are a must


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2016)

PPE?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			PPE?
		
Click to expand...

You not been out in Redcar LT?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You not been out in Redcar LT?
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was referring to Waymans hi-vis polo in the photo


----------



## 2blue (Dec 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			PPE?
		
Click to expand...

Aye....  Philosophy, Politics and Economics .....  Redcar style :ears:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks like the end of a road safety video :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You not been out in Redcar LT?
		
Click to expand...

Never had the pleasure. Odd that &#128513;


----------



## snell (Dec 11, 2016)

richy said:



			No hitting into the group in front this time, Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I am still quite shaken from that myself Richie......attempted murder


----------



## moogie (Dec 11, 2016)

snell said:



			Yeah I am still quite shaken from that myself Richie......attempted murder
		
Click to expand...


Never mind Paul.
The whole bleeding 4 ball fired off down the hill at us
Stu "I'm sure I heard a bell"  Kraxx :angry:


----------



## snell (Dec 11, 2016)

moogie said:



			Never mind Paul.
The whole bleeding 4 ball fired off down the hill at us
Stu "I'm sure I heard a bell"  Kraxx :angry:
		
Click to expand...

At least I had the decency to slice it way right so as not to bother yous :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah the only reason we got nearly got hit was because we were in the rough looking for a ball, had we been on the Fairway we would've been safe.


----------



## snell (Dec 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Yeah the only reason we got nearly got hit was because we were in the rough looking for a ball, had we been on the Fairway we would've been safe.
		
Click to expand...

Shots fired :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 12, 2016)

LOL, Cows ass and banjo come to mind


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 12, 2016)

Myself and Bozza (Mark) will be in attendance.


----------



## snell (Dec 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			LOL, Cows ass and banjo come to mind
		
Click to expand...

That hurt that one Dave :lol:


----------



## richy (Dec 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Yeah the only reason we got nearly got hit was because we were in the rough looking for a ball, had we been on the Fairway we would've been safe.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!! :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Yeah the only reason we got nearly got hit was because we were in the rough looking for a ball, had we been on the Fairway we would've been safe.
		
Click to expand...

We aimed at the rough knowing full well that's were you'd be&#128515;


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			We aimed at the rough knowing full well that's were you'd be&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

May I refer you to post number #53


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			May I refer you to post number #53 

Click to expand...

And we proved on the next hole we could hit you's on the fairway as well &#128515;


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

This is some of the most intimidating pre-meet talk I've ever seen :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			And we proved on the next hole we could hit you's on the fairway as well &#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

Ahh that was a fluke

As Hobbit rightly pointed out on one occasion, "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Ahh that was a fluke

As Hobbit rightly pointed out on one occasion, "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then"
		
Click to expand...

Must of only been blind in one eye, I found 4 nuts pretending to play Golf in front of us that day :whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2016)

Do you need any dough for this Brian?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Do you need any dough for this Brian?
		
Click to expand...

Been on a nationwide present delivery run. Will post up some details tomorrow after I've spoken to the Sec. Cheers, Bri


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Been on a nationwide present delivery run. Will post up some details tomorrow after I've spoken to the Sec. Cheers, Bri
		
Click to expand...

No worries.  

Just wanted to make sure you weren't waiting on any cash from.us :thup:


----------



## snell (Dec 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Been on a nationwide present delivery run. Will post up some details tomorrow after I've spoken to the Sec. Cheers, Bri
		
Click to expand...

Let's leave payment til after Christmas:lol:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2016)

Waiting on confirmation from Cleveland for date and time.

Hobbit
Beezerk
Huds1475
Lord Tyrion
Val
Snell
Pauldj42
Richy
Moogie
Heavy G
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Khamelion
2blue
Lump
Kellfire
Bozza

As soon as I hear back from Cleveland I'll post up. Then it will be pay by the 15th Jan.

Cheers


----------



## 2blue (Dec 19, 2016)

2blue +1 please Bri ....  still trying to get more True-Tykes attending &#128518;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2016)

Hobbit
 Beezerk
 Huds1475
 Lord Tyrion
 Val
 Snell
 Pauldj42
 Richy
 Moogie
 Heavy G
 Heavy G +1
 Heavy G+1
 Khamelion
 2blue
2blue +1
 Lump
 Kellfire
 Bozza


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 19, 2016)

Stu (Kraxx) is up for this as well


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2016)

Booking is now in with Cleveland, and deposit en-route.

Hobbit
 Beezerk
 Huds1475
 Lord Tyrion
 Val
 Snell
 Pauldj42
 Richy
 Moogie
 Heavy G
 Heavy G +1
 Heavy G+1
 Khamelion
 2blue
 2blue +1
 Lump
 Kellfire
 Bozza       
Kraxx


----------



## Kraxx68 (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheers for putting me name down... got me winter woolies at the ready


----------



## Val (Dec 19, 2016)

Bri, I've got a +1. My boy is wanting to come down too :thup:

Hope that is ok?


----------



## snell (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got a +1 if it isn't too late to add one on??


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 20, 2016)

Guys, this is still open to additions/+1's till the 15th Jan.


Hobbit
 Beezerk
 Huds1475
 Lord Tyrion
 Val
Val +1
 Snell
Snell +1
 Pauldj42
 Richy
 Moogie
 Heavy G
 Heavy G +1
 Heavy G+1
 Khamelion
 2blue
 2blue +1
 Lump
 Kellfire
 Bozza       
 Kraxx


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bri, is it a Comp were entering or simply us having a get to together?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 20, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Bri, is it a Comp were entering or simply us having a get to together?
		
Click to expand...

A get together. We'll run something amongst ourselves, picking a format that will still be fun if someone has a poor day golf-wise. Probably come up with a couple of options, one of which will be better suited to poor weather - get us round quicker.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A get together. We'll run something amongst ourselves, picking a format that will still be fun if someone has a poor day golf-wise. Probably come up with a couple of options, one of which will be better suited to poor weather - get us round quicker.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 20, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A get together. We'll run something amongst ourselves, picking a format that will still be fun if someone has a poor day golf-wise. Probably come up with a couple of options, one of which will be *better suited to poor weather *- get us round quicker.
		
Click to expand...

WHAT!!..... is good weather not booked? 
Can we still do the NE v Yorkshire thing in the format, what ever that maybe??.........   & Yorkshire win!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2016)

2blue said:



			WHAT!!..... is good weather not booked? 
Can we still do the NE v Yorkshire thing in the format, what ever that maybe??.........   & Yorkshire win!! 

Click to expand...

Good weather and a Yorkshire win? He's good, but he's not that good&#128515;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Dec 20, 2016)

moogie said:



			Never mind Paul.
The whole bleeding 4 ball fired off down the hill at us
Stu "I'm sure I heard a bell"  Kraxx :angry:
		
Click to expand...

In my defence, i was still pished and had more than a ringing in my ear by then :mmm:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A get together. We'll run something amongst ourselves, picking a format that will still be fun if someone has a poor day golf-wise. Probably come up with a couple of options, one of which will be better suited to poor weather - get us round quicker.
		
Click to expand...

i got some balls to bring down for prizes... still got loads from the H4H week


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2016)

Hobbit
 Beezerk
 Huds1475
 Lord Tyrion
 Val
 Val +1
 Snell
 Snell +1
 Pauldj42
 Richy
 Moogie
 Heavy G
 Heavy G +1
 Heavy G+1
 Khamelion
 2blue
 2blue +1
 Lump
 Kellfire
 Bozza       
 Kraxx
Kenny


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 31, 2016)

Do you need any dough yet Brian?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Do you need any dough yet Brian?
		
Click to expand...

Money by the 15th. I'll pm everyone with my account and pin number next week.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Money by the 15th. I'll pm everyone with my account and pin number next week.
		
Click to expand...

15th Feb?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			15th Feb? 

Click to expand...

Minute of the first of Jan


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Money by the 15th. I'll pm everyone with my account and pin number next week.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. I'll pass them on to my Nigerian uncle :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 7, 2017)

Alright folks, at my count this is at 22.. would you be open to 2 more to make it full 4 balls?
cheers


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Alright folks, at my count this is at 22.. would you be open to 2 more to make it full 4 balls?
cheers
		
Click to expand...

You're more than welcome...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Alright folks, at my count this is at 22.. would you be open to 2 more to make it full 4 balls?
cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hey-up......E Midlands, eh. :smirk:
Now as you'll be having to get a *'Temporary Yarkshire Movement/Residency Permit' *to enable your journey up.....that will in fact qualify you to play for 'God's own County' in the 4th, NE v Yarkshire Tournament......  & don't worry we have translators in both teams :rofl: & a fine Trophy.....  mind you it is a while since I had a close look at it.......  We really do need to win this as the afore-said 'Travel Permit' will no doubt have some serious conditions accompanying it.....  So you are advised to win at all costs if you plan to travel back the same way:whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2017)

Brian......  How do you think the teams will shape up for the NE v Yarkshire bit?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 7, 2017)

Doesn't matter it'll be another NE win


----------



## Lump (Jan 7, 2017)

With all the N.E bandits no doubt!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2017)

Lump said:



			With all the N.E bandits no doubt! 

Click to expand...

Ahem &#128521;
I'm hoping to be picked for Yarkshire this time, fed up of being a plastic Geordie.


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ahem &#128521;
I'm hoping to be picked for Yarkshire this time, fed up of being a plastic Geordie.
		
Click to expand...



Well...... ^^^^ this guy defo owns a sombrero


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Alright folks, at my count this is at 22.. would you be open to 2 more to make it full 4 balls?
cheers
		
Click to expand...


Or 8 x 3-balls. It works either way :thup:, Good numbers, we just need decent weather now


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Or 8 x 3-balls. It works either way :thup:, Good numbers, we just need decent weather now
		
Click to expand...

Likely to be in 4 Balls, Club can get more people through &#128515;
I'm collecting the NE v Yorks Trophy from Craig and will bring it with me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ahem &#128521;
I'm hoping to be picked for Yarkshire this time, fed up of being a plastic Geordie.
		
Click to expand...

You can't change sides if you've already represented the NE,


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ahem &#62985;
I'm hoping to be picked for Yarkshire this time, fed up of being a plastic Geordie.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

2blue said:



			Brian......  How do you think the teams will shape up for the NE v Yarkshire bit?
		
Click to expand...



Dave,  in Craig's absence,  I will don the black & white captains armband,  and try and pit my wits against your great self


I mean I will chuck some names together to play against your mob


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 7, 2017)

NE team reminiscent of 2010 French World Cup squad by the looks of it!

Team bonding session required before the end of the month...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

Guys, I'm traveling down from Aberdeen on the Saturday and staying over in either Middlesbrough or Redcar. If there's enough interest I'll get a deal off Roy at O'Grady's in Redcar. There's a couple of very good curry houses in the town, and I can get us signed into the club on the Saturday night.

Alternatively, there's a very new Holiday Inn Express in Middlesbrough centre. The town isn't my favourite night out but I'm happy to host there if people would prefer a night out in the Demilitarised Zone. Again, there's some decent curry houses on Linthorpe Road.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

2blue said:



			Brian......  How do you think the teams will shape up for the NE v Yarkshire bit?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Dave, I missed your post earlier. I'll let you and Moogie sort out the teams.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Guys, I'm traveling down from Aberdeen on the Saturday and staying over in either Middlesbrough or Redcar. If there's enough interest I'll get a deal off Roy at O'Grady's in Redcar. There's a couple of very good curry houses in the town, and I can get us signed into the club on the Saturday night.

Alternatively, there's a very new Holiday Inn Express in Middlesbrough centre. The town isn't my favourite night out but I'm happy to host there if people would prefer a night out in the Demilitarised Zone. Again, there's some decent curry houses on Linthorpe Road.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I could but in Newcastle Monday / Tuesday, so would be stretching the liberties a bit back home.

Thanks for the offer though :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmm, no invite and yet I helped to win the trophy last year and proudly had it on display in my house &#128563;&#128542;


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hmm, no invite and yet I helped to win the trophy last year and proudly had it on display in my house &#63027;&#63006;
		
Click to expand...

Er, its not the Master's. Get yourself up Robin... Saturday night in the curry house and eleventeen beers


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Er, its not the Master's. Get yourself up Robin... Saturday night in the curry house and eleventeen beers
		
Click to expand...

How are your numbers now, I wouldn't want to make them odd ?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ahem &#128521;
I'm hoping to be picked for Yarkshire this time, fed up of being a plastic Geordie.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Martyn...  missionary work is complete...well... as it will ever be. Welcome HOME :thup:


Hobbit said:



			Ditto!!
		
Click to expand...

Of course 


moogie said:



			Dave,  in Craig's absence,  I will don the *black & white captains armband,*  and try and pit my wits against your great self

I mean I will chuck some names together to play against your mob
		
Click to expand...

Somehow don't think Craig, & a few others, would be seen dead with one of them....  but yes, I accept your challenge on behalf of the NE, though our team will be littered with plastic Yarkies.....so I am suggesting & if OK claiming our side to be :- 
*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit
2blue
2blue +1
Lump
Beezerk
Merv-Swerve
Merv-Swerve+1
Huds1475
Val
Val +1
Pauldj42
Kenny

Which leaves you with.........
*NE*
Lord Tyrion
Snell
Snell +1
Richy
Moogie
Heavy G
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Khamelion
Kellfire
Bozza 
Kraxx

Is that OK??...... Plenty of Bandits in both sides I expect, so......don't you be sending down for Fish again 'cos he defo, as a follow of Chelsea Cloggers, won't be getting a 'Pass' to travel  thro' Yorkshire


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			How are your numbers now, I wouldn't want to make them odd ?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing definite till I see the money come in. I expect the odd drop out but we can take you no bother. If needs be I'll get some of the Cleveland lads to sub in... your choice Robin but it would be great to see you. By the way, it will be colder than a witche's thingy...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			How are your numbers now, I wouldn't want to make them odd ?
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell....beat me to it... damn 

It's that night out in 'Boro that's decided it for you... in't it?
Mackem, Craig would have remembered you Robin  .....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 7, 2017)

2blue said:



			Yes Martyn...  missionary work is complete...well... as it will ever be. Welcome HOME :thup:

Of course 

Somehow don't think Craig, & a few others, would be seen dead with one of them....  but yes, I accept your challenge on behalf of the NE, though our team will be littered with plastic Yarkies.....so I am suggesting & if OK claiming our side to be :- 
*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit
2blue
2blue +1
Lump
Beezerk
Merv-Swerve
Merv-Swerve+1
Huds1475
Val
Val +1
Pauldj42
Kenny

Which leaves you with.........
*NE*
Lord Tyrion
Snell
Snell +1
Richy
Moogie
Heavy G
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Khamelion
Kellfire
Bozza 
Kraxx

Is that OK??...... Plenty of Bandits in both sides I expect, so......don't you be sending down for Fish again 'cos he defo, as a follow of Chelsea Cloggers, won't be getting a 'Pass' to travel  thro' Yorkshire 

Click to expand...

Whoa, Whoa, Yorkies!!! No chance, wrong side of the peninnes for that, NE or no one for me


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Nothing definite till I see the money come in. I expect the odd drop out but we can take you no bother. If needs be I'll get some of the Cleveland lads to sub in... your choice Robin but it would be great to see you. By the way, it will be colder than a witche's thingy...
		
Click to expand...

Ok, due to the last few posts it looks like you have 12 Vs 12 so I'll go first reserve &#128077;

Would stay at Travelodge central M'boro so good for curry & beers the night before &#127866;&#127869;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Whoa, Whoa, Yorkies!!! No chance, wrong side of the peninnes for that, NE or no one for me 

Click to expand...

Damn right, that Irish kid is more Yarkshire than you &#128513;


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

Dave I somehow doubt Val qualifies a yarkie....
Near us than yeez....!!

Be good to get everybody involved if that's what everyone wants
Alternatively me & you select true bloods for each side and the rest of the guys traveling for this , sweep it

See what everybody thinks ,  then rethink once money is paid and numbers are defenite


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking forward to this.

I think it would be best to get us all involved personally


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			Dave I somehow doubt Val qualifies a yarkie....
Near us than yeez....!!

Be good to get everybody involved if that's what everyone wants
Alternatively me & you select true bloods for each side and the rest of the guys traveling for this , sweep it

See what everybody thinks ,  then rethink once money is paid and numbers are defenite
		
Click to expand...

You can't suddenly start True Bloods, otherwise (I know it's not intentional) bit of a slap in the face for those who have played in it before when regions couldn't get enough, it's only fun and as long as we (NE) keep the Trophy, anything goes


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You can't suddenly start True Bloods, otherwise (I know it's not intentional) bit of a slap in the face for those who have played in it before when regions couldn't get enough, it's only fun and as long as we (NE) keep the Trophy, anything goes 

Click to expand...


Aye you're right Paul
Team colours for us are red.....


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			Dave I somehow doubt Val qualifies a yarkie....
Near us than yeez....!!

Be good to get everybody involved if that's what everyone wants
Alternatively me & you select true bloods for each side and the rest of the guys traveling for this , sweep it

See what everybody thinks ,  then rethink once money is paid and numbers are defenite
		
Click to expand...

Just an early attempt to look at how we may square up the numbers as especially as Val mentioned about possibly being adopted & there's Kenny as well as 'Geordie Fish'  Haha how a meet grows 
But, Yeah we'll fine-tune nearer the time


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

2blue said:



			Just an early attempt to look at how we may square up the numbers as especially as Val mentioned about possibly being adopted & there's Kenny as well as 'Geordie Fish'  Haha how a meet grows 
But, Yeah we'll fine-tune nearer the time
		
Click to expand...



I see your plan
1st dibs on any decent neutral
Craig warned me about you


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2017)

2blue said:



			Just an early attempt to look at how we may square up the numbers as especially as Val mentioned about possibly being adopted & there's Kenny as well as 'Geordie Fish'  Haha how a meet grows 
But, Yeah we'll fine-tune nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

I lived in Durham for a while, didn't have a street name, just B wing &#128563;&#128540;&#128514;


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			Aye you're right Paul
Team colours for us are red.....
		
Click to expand...

Red and white??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2017)

Just checking. The payment email hasn't gone out yet has it? I haven't had anything through.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just checking. The payment email hasn't gone out yet has it? I haven't had anything through.
		
Click to expand...

No, nothing yet.. 15th Bri said


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2017)

I remember it was pay by the 15th. Cheers, thanks.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just checking. The payment email hasn't gone out yet has it? I haven't had anything through.
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			No, nothing yet.. 15th Bri said
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I remember it was pay by the 15th. Cheers, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Will go out tomorrow


----------



## Burdo10 (Jan 7, 2017)

Alreet lads. I'm Snell's +1. Looking forward to playing Cleveland again, nice course. Played there last January and couldn't believe how good condition it was in , especially considering every other course in the area was closed


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

Burdo10 said:



			Alreet lads. I'm Snell's +1. Looking forward to playing Cleveland again, nice course. Played there last January and couldn't believe how good condition it was in , especially considering every other course in the area was closed
		
Click to expand...



I'm sorry to hear that
I mean,  that you're Snells +1
Brave to admit to that in your very 1st post......

Welcome aboard


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			I'm sorry to hear that
I mean,  that you're Snells +1
Brave to admit to that in your very 1st post......

Welcome aboard
		
Click to expand...

He's my tag team partner so we can take you and Richie on


----------



## Burdo10 (Jan 7, 2017)

&#128514;&#128514; hey looks like theres a few +1s in the team lists, at least now I've got a name instead of being Snell's bitch!


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

snell said:



			He's my tag team partner so we can take you and Richie on 

Click to expand...



Tag team....

I've told you before
We're not dressing up in wrestling gear just to satisfy your weird fantasies


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2017)

The Burd is the word.
#bunkermagician


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			Tag team....

I've told you before
We're not dressing up in wrestling gear just to satisfy your weird fantasies
		
Click to expand...

Damn it!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			How are your numbers now, I wouldn't want to make them odd ?
		
Click to expand...

I've a 2Blue+2 coming.......   so now you'd be evening the numbers up


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2017)

*PM sent with payment details.*


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2017)

2blue said:



			I've a 2Blue+2 coming.......   so now you'd be evening the numbers up
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



*PM sent with payment details.*

Click to expand...

As I've received a PM, am I in then?  If so I'll book my accommodation. 

Oh, and who am I playing for &#129300;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			As I've received a PM, am I in then?  If so I'll book my accommodation. 

Oh, and who am I playing for &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

If you wish to remain a winner, I'd suggest the NE :whoo:


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh dear, my news years resolution to actually play golf this year has seen me logging in too late for this! Could I be a reserve please? I am eligible for either side. Warning - haven't played a full 18 since a round with Hobbit and Beezerk at the end of 2015!!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2017)

splashtryagain said:



			Oh dear, my news years resolution to actually play golf this year has seen me logging in too late for this! Could I be a reserve please? I am eligible for either side. Warning - haven't played a full 18 since a round with Hobbit and Beezerk at the end of 2015!!
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to be a reserve. All comers welcome right up until the closing date of the 15th Jan.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm in then! Don't mind which team but it wont be pretty.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 8, 2017)

Hobbit said:



*PM sent with payment details.*

Click to expand...

Paid :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 8, 2017)

Paid.

Thanks Brian


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 8, 2017)

*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit
2blue
2blue +1
Lump
Beezerk
Merv-Swerve
Merv-Swerve+1
Huds1475
Val
Val +1
Pauldj42
Kenny

Which leaves you with.........
*NE*
Lord Tyrion
Snell
Snell +1
Richy
Moogie
Heavy G
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Khamelion
Kellfire
Bozza 
Kraxx

Both my +1's will be batting for the Yorkshire and rest of world side.


----------



## moogie (Jan 8, 2017)

Heavy-grebo said:



*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit
2blue
2blue +1
Lump
Beezerk
Merv-Swerve
Merv-Swerve+1
Huds1475
Val
Val +1
Heavy G +1
Heavy G +1


Which leaves you with.........
*NE*
Lord Tyrion
Snell
Snell +1
Richy
Moogie
Heavy G
Khamelion
Kellfire
Bozza 
kraxx
Kenny
Pauldj42

Both my +1's will be batting for the Yorkshire and rest of world side.
		
Click to expand...


Sorted
Just swapped your 2 Yarkies
For 2 off the other list

Fish is coming too
An adopted NE fella

Teams might change again once people have,  or have not paid,  after Hobbits payment cut off date next week


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Make it a 3 way match, NE v Yorks v Missionary's,
That way you won't have the outsiders helping you's, still play for your NE v Yorks Trophy between yourselves, 2 Comps in 1.


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Make it a 3 way match, NE v Yorks v Missionary's,
That way you won't have the outsiders helping you's, still play for your NE v Yorks Trophy between yourselves, 2 Comps in 1. 

Click to expand...


Only problem there is
Normally play in 4-balls
Better ball match play
Can't really do that if its 3 teams
Would then have to be 3-balls really,  more tee times,  more complicated

Best just leaving as it is mate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2017)

moogie said:



			Only problem there is
Normally play in 4-balls
Better ball match play
Can't really do that if its 3 teams
Would then have to be 3-balls really,  more tee times,  more complicated

Best just leaving as it is mate
		
Click to expand...

You're over complicating it, play in 4 balls, Stableford comp, 8 individual scores, take best and worst score out, add up the remaining 6, there's your winner, that way the team event doesn't mess with the day.
The last 2 NE v Yorks have simply been stableford added up, Alwoodley we had 4 v 4 out of 15 playing.
The match is only a side attraction added to Brian's day.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 9, 2017)

No point even having the NE v Yorkies match, we'll just keep the trophy and save the Yorkies the embarrassment of having to turn in yet another losing score.


Edit: Realised only had one game in 3 months, possibly will be three by the time the 29th gets here, must practice to back up the above.


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You're over complicating it, play in 4 balls, Stableford comp, 8 individual scores, take best and worst score out, add up the remaining 6, there's your winner, that way the team event doesn't mess with the day.
The last 2 NE v Yorks have simply been stableford added up, Alwoodley we had 4 v 4 out of 15 playing.
The match is only a side attraction added to Brian's day.
		
Click to expand...


I'm over complicating it....??
Better ball match play,  1 team against another
Or
Your 3 teams,  best stableford,  minus this,  discard that,  and add all that's left together:rofl:


In all seriousness
I've only played the original match at Leeds
Pairs match play
The others I didn't play as at these times I was barely playing golf,  but were done diff due to lack of numbers,  no other format would have really worked

But tbh
Play it anyway that anybody wants
I'm just there for a winter knock,  stir up some interest,  catch up with some ugly mugs I ain't seen for a while (sorry Bri) and chip away at all this rust that is plaguing my game


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2017)

moogie said:



			I'm over complicating it....??
Better ball match play,  1 team against another
Or
Your 3 teams,  best stableford,  minus this,  discard that,  and add all that's left together:rofl:


In all seriousness
I've only played the original match at Leeds
Pairs match play
The others I didn't play as at these times I was barely playing golf,  but were done diff due to lack of numbers,  no other format would have really worked

But tbh
Play it anyway that anybody wants
I'm just there for a winter knock,  stir up some interest,  catch up with some ugly mugs I ain't seen for a while (sorry Bri) and chip away at all this rust that is plaguing my game
		
Click to expand...

Brian said initially it was individual Stab, me and Dave had a chat and decided to piggy back the NE v Yorks match on to it after we'd struggled to fit it in last year, so whatever you come up with it'll be individual scores, don't think people want to travel to play better ball for 2 teams some don't care about


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2017)

Better ball matchplay for Ryder cup and individual stableford for other prizes would be my suggestion.
Having more than one team thing seems a bit odd like, we've always had foreigners playing for either side, it is just a bit of fun after all.


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Brian said initially it was individual Stab, me and Dave had a chat and decided to piggy back the NE v Yorks match on to it after we'd struggled to fit it in last year, so whatever you come up with it'll be individual scores, don't think people want to travel to play better ball for 2 teams some don't care about 

Click to expand...


Like I'd said
I'm easy
Wasn't originally a match 
I go along with whatever


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Better ball matchplay for Ryder cup and individual stableford for other prizes would be my suggestion.
Having more than one team thing seems a bit odd like, we've always had foreigners playing for either side, it is just a bit of fun after all.
		
Click to expand...


Ditto


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2017)

It was only an idea for a bit of fun, I'll stay out of it.


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It was only an idea for a bit of fun, I'll stay out of it.
		
Click to expand...



Me too.......lol

You just make sure you wait before launching your 300yds drives though


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

As we will in all probability end up with an odd number of players, and if we don't its unlikely to be divisible by 4, we'll play singles stableford with everyone's score counting. If there is a team with less players we'll draw, for example, 1/2/3 cards to make up the difference.

I'll take a couple of pounds of everyone on the day for an individual first and second prizes. And if anyone has any odd(unwanted) bits they would like to donate on the day we'll wing it as we go along.

I'll be easily recognisable on the day, apart from the red hair, as I will be wearing very dark glasses to mitigate the view of Moogie's ugly mug - he can turn milk sour at 70 paces!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2017)

Is it still 3 Clubs and a Putter?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Is it still 3 Clubs and a Putter? 

Click to expand...

If someone wants to challenge me to break 80 gross with 3 clubs and a putter for H4H, bring it on... Â£20 a pop.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			If someone wants to challenge me to break 80 gross with 3 clubs and a putter for H4H, bring it on... Â£20 a pop.
		
Click to expand...

I would for Cancer Research or Zoe's Place, not H4H.


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'll be easily recognisable on the day, apart from the red hair, as I will be wearing very dark glasses to mitigate the view of Moogie's ugly mug - he can turn milk sour at 70 paces!!
		
Click to expand...


I love you too Bri.........xxx


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			If someone wants to challenge me to break 80 gross with 3 clubs and a putter for H4H, bring it on... Â£20 a pop.
		
Click to expand...



You'd break 80 with that bleeding rescue club and your putter
Such is your class


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 9, 2017)

Must learn how to play golf before this event...


Oh, I lived on Teesside for six years and now live in York. But I'm not even English.  I'll play for whoever.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'll be easily recognisable on the day, apart from the red hair, as I will be wearing very dark glasses to mitigate the view of Moogie's ugly mug - he can turn milk sour at 70 paces!!
		
Click to expand...

Of course we will recognise you, we can see your picture each time you post . Duh.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

Paid & booked into the Express :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Paid & booked into the Express :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Also booked in, using my loyalty points:ears:

Curry Robin?


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Also booked in, using my loyalty points:ears:

*Curry Robin?*

Click to expand...

Be rude not to try the local cuisine :smirk:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Be rude not to try the local cuisine :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Parmo and crack ain't it?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Parmo and crack ain't it?
		
Click to expand...

Fish will be broken after a night in the Boro


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Of course we will recognise you, we can see your picture each time you post . Duh.
		
Click to expand...

I'll book a high chair for breakfast for you Neil...


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2017)

Brian, i'll get yoy paid tonight bud.

Express for me and my boy too :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2017)

Bri
I've just sent bank transfer payment now
For me and Richy
Cheers


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Parmo and crack ain't it?
		
Click to expand...

I had to Google that, not sure I'd get through a curry and a chicken parmo, although some of the pictures I've seen there seems to be various variations of it, some don't look that appetising. 



Hobbit said:



			Fish will be broken after a night in the Boro
		
Click to expand...

Am I north enough to get some stottie cake and bring back some peas puddin', I used to love a ham & peas puddin in a stottie &#127869;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			I had to Google that, not sure I'd get through a curry and a chicken parmo, although some of the pictures I've seen there seems to be various variations of it, some don't look that appetising. 



Am I north enough to get some stottie cake and bring back some peas puddin', I used to love a ham & peas puddin in a stottie &#127869;
		
Click to expand...

How many stotties do you want? And how much peas pudding? I'll bring them down&#128515;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'll book a high chair for breakfast for you Neil...
		
Click to expand...


I asked for that :thup:. Ha ha. Back to the old fashioned method, red rose in your lapel.


----------



## snell (Jan 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I would for Cancer Research or Zoe's Place, not H4H.
		
Click to expand...

You wanting to part with money?! You must be confident Hobbit can't do it 

Good cause tho and fair play :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			How many stotties do you want? And how much peas pudding? I'll bring them down&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Just a couple of real fresh stotties to bring back and a tub (mug volume) of PP &#128077;&#128540;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2017)

snell said:



			You wanting to part with money?! You must be confident Hobbit can't do it 

Good cause tho and fair play :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He can't break 80 with 14 clubs these days


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			He can't break 80 with 14 clubs these days 

Click to expand...

It is only 9 holes isn't it?

A gross 75 on Saturday suggests you might be wrong... by the way, tough on Wednesday yesterday - C'mon Boro!!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			As we will in all probability end up with an odd number of players, and if we don't its unlikely to be divisible by 4, we'll play singles stableford with everyone's score counting. If there is a team with less players we'll draw, for example, 1/2/3 cards to make up the difference.

I'll take a couple of pounds of everyone on the day for an individual first and second prizes. And if anyone has any odd(unwanted) bits they would like to donate on the day we'll wing it as we go along.

I'll be easily recognisable on the day, apart from the red hair, as I will be wearing very dark glasses to mitigate the view of Moogie's ugly mug - he can turn milk sour at 70 paces!!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^ This is the best set-up IMO, though it doesn't really matter as NE always win... its foregone conclusion really. However if its a nice day we'll have a lovely time watching their wonderful play.
Thanks Brian for letting us use your Meet for this mis-match 
Would I be right in thinking that this maybe a possible line-up? Though am happy to be corrected, & well used to it 
*NE*
Lord Tyrion
Snell
Burdon10
Richy
Moogie
Heavy G
Khamelion
Bozza 
Kraxx
Fish

*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit
2blue....... All paid up front as a naturalized Tyke but not 'Walking all together' 
2blue +1...All paid up front as a true Tyke
2Blue+1....All paid up front as a true Tyke
Lump
Beezerk
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Kellfire
Huds1475

*T'others*
Pauldj42
Kenny
Merv-Swerve
Merv-Swerve+1
Val
Val +1


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			It is only 9 holes isn't it?

A gross 75 on Saturday suggests you might be wrong... by the way, tough on Wednesday yesterday - C'mon Boro!!
		
Click to expand...

Low blow ref!


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 9, 2017)

Can I have the payment details please?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

splashtryagain said:



			Can I have the payment details please?
		
Click to expand...

PM'd


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2017)

splashtryagain said:



			Can I have the payment details please?
		
Click to expand...

Ah..ha...... if you'll consent to being a Plastic Tyke...  Paul can do his plastic Mackem bit


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

2blue said:



			Ah..ha...... if you'll consent to being a Plastic Tyke...  Paul can do his plastic Mackem bit 

Click to expand...


Paul in a plastic mac is a worrying thought!!


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 9, 2017)

Cheers Bri, payment sent.
My affiliation is up to you lot, live in Northumberland now but lived in Yorkshire for 20 years as well...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just a couple of real fresh stotties to bring back and a tub (mug volume) of PP &#128077;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 9, 2017)

Payment sent for me and Stu, not sure if it'll come out tonight or tomorrow (10th Jan)


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 10, 2017)

My +1 can't make it unfortunately, I am still keen though and be sorting out my payment.
Hope this is ok fellas.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 10, 2017)

I might be aboe to make this confirm later when I change couple stuff about


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2017)

Wayman said:



			I might be aboe to make this confirm later when I change couple stuff about
		
Click to expand...

Good man, I was wondering where you were :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Good man, I was wondering where you were :thup:

View attachment 21651

Click to expand...

Busy man expecting our 3rd munchkin so havnt got much time on my hands


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Busy man expecting our 3rd munchkin so havnt got much time on my hands
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem right there, your not getting out enough


----------



## moogie (Jan 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			That's the problem right there, your not getting out enough 

Click to expand...


I told him to buy a tv Robin ,  but he wouldn't listen


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2017)

moogie said:



			I told him to buy a tv Robin ,  but he wouldn't listen
		
Click to expand...

It's condoms not a friggin telly he needs :rofl:


----------



## richy (Jan 10, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Busy man expecting our 3rd munchkin so havnt got much time on my hands
		
Click to expand...

Bye bye personal time


----------



## snell (Jan 10, 2017)

Paid

Hopefully I can find a golf swing between now and then


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 10, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Busy man expecting our 3rd munchkin so havnt got much time on my hands
		
Click to expand...

You're knocking 'em out quicker than the production line at Nissan.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You're knocking 'em out quicker than the production line at Nissan.
		
Click to expand...

*munchkin *is that a hatch-back??


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2017)

Possible line-up for consideration....  Merv has played golf with the Yorkshire lads ....  when all paid-ups are known, t'others can fit in or not... up to them, eh?....  there's individual anyway
*NE*
Munchkin-maker (possible)
Lord Tyrion
Snell
Burdon10
Richy
Moogie
Heavy G
Khamelion
Bozza 
Kraxx
Fish
Pauldj42

	YARKSHIRE
Hobbit
2blue
2blueâ€™s-Jeff
2Blueâ€™s-Neil
Lump
Beezerk
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Kellfire
Huds1475
Splashtryagain
Merv-Swerve

Tâ€™others
Kenny
Val
Val +1


----------



## Wayman (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm in if there is a space 

Bri let me know details


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2017)

Wayman said:



			I'm in if there is a space 

Bri let me know details
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant Craig.... I'll send the payment details over to you... Â£30


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			That's brilliant Craig.... I'll send the payment details over to you... Â£30
		
Click to expand...

Payment for Craig sent.


----------



## snell (Jan 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Payment for Craig sent.
		
Click to expand...

You could have said you were paying mate....you could have footed mine &#128512;


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 11, 2017)

Winter attire sorted for the game




**Edit - Just testing the hat for Beezerk


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2017)

Don't go outside in that today. It will end up in Holland within the hour.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Winter attire sorted for the game

View attachment 21662


**Edit - Just testing the hat for Beezerk
		
Click to expand...

What you doing wearing my branded top #WeirdFish :smirk:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Winter attire sorted for the game

View attachment 21662


**Edit - Just testing the hat for Beezerk
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## snell (Jan 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Worst part is, you have no shame mate :lol:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2017)

snell said:



			Worst part is, you have no shame mate :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I'm taking it as a compliment &#128517;


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2017)

*NE*
 Munchkin-maker (possible) - paid
 Lord Tyrion - paid
 Snell - Paid
 Burdon10
 Richy - Paid
 Moogie - Paid
 Heavy G
 Khamelion - paid
 Bozza 
 Kraxx - paid
 Fish - paid
 Pauldj42 - paid


YARKSHIRE
 Hobbit - Paid
 2blue - Paid
 2blueâ€™s-Jeff - Paid
 2Blueâ€™s-Neil - Paid
 Lump - paid
 Beezerk - paid
 Heavy G +1
 Heavy G+1
 Kellfire
 Huds1475 - paid
 Splashtryagain -paid
 Merv-Swerve

 Tâ€™others
 Kenny - paid
 Val - paid
 Val +1 - paid

Payments so far. Hope I've got everyone identified from the cash flowing into my pension fund. Travelling the next 5 days, so might not update this before next Wednesday.

If you've not paid, please pay up asap. No on the day payments accepted as I have to notify the caters beforehand.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



*NE*
 Munchkin-maker (possible) - paid
 Lord Tyrion - paid
 Snell - Paid
 Burdon10
 Richy - Paid
 Moogie - Paid
 Heavy G
 Khamelion - paid
 Bozza 
 Kraxx - paid
 Fish - paid
 Pauldj42 - paid


YARKSHIRE
 Hobbit - Paid
 2blue - Paid
 2blueâ€™s-Jeff - Paid
 2Blueâ€™s-Neil - Paid
 Lump - paid
 Beezerk - paid
 Heavy G +1
 Heavy G+1
 Kellfire
 Huds1475 - paid
 Splashtryagain -paid
 Merv-Swerve

 Tâ€™others
 Kenny - paid
 Val - paid
 Val +1 - paid

Payments so far. Hope I've got everyone identified from the cash flowing into my pension fund. Travelling the next 5 days, so might not update this before next Wednesday.

If you've not paid, please pay up asap. No on the day payments accepted as I have to notify the caters beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

I paid Craigs this afternoon mate


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I paid Craigs this afternoon mate
		
Click to expand...

Top of NE - "paid". Fooled me till I saw someone had changed his name to Munchkin-maker


----------



## moogie (Jan 11, 2017)

Dave
Mr 2blue
Please clear your inbox
Incoming message awaiting
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Top of NE - "paid". Fooled me till I saw someone had changed his name to Munchkin-maker
		
Click to expand...

Too quick for me :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2017)

moogie said:



			Dave
Mr 2blue
Please clear your inbox
Incoming message awaiting
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Its done matey....  though there's more than me Inbox filled up as I've just heard I've got a place for St A's Old & New this April.... one hell of a year's Golf coming up after we pick-up Wonga Trophy


----------



## moogie (Jan 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			Its done matey....  though there's more than me Inbox filled up as I've just heard I've got a place for St A's Old & New this April.... one hell of a year's Golf coming up after we pick-up Wonga Trophy 

Click to expand...



Don't be too quick to go making space on your mantle piece yet Dave lad

We plan on keeping it oop north


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2017)

As Moogie an I are getting down to the nitty-gritty of teams... need to know if everyone wants to be included in the NE v Yarkshire match, even if not involved before......  it's not that important, just don't want folk to feel left-out.....   & we'll be needing someone to blame when we loss again
Oh......will need yer H/caps unless your 'honest' & have it on yer signature :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			As Moogie an I are getting down to the nitty-gritty of teams... need to know if everyone wants to be included in the NE v Yarkshire match, even if not involved before......  it's not that important, just don't want folk to feel left-out.....   & we'll be needing someone to blame when we loss again
Oh......will need yer H/caps unless your 'honest' & have it on yer signature :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I have had Septic Meg look at my coffee grounds, no it isn't a euphemism, and she says its a Yorkshire win this year. To be honest, its fairly obvious that the NE are making lots of noise but its all fur coat and no knickers.

Forgot to add, I'm off 13 now.... honest


----------



## moogie (Jan 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			As Moogie an I are getting down to the nitty-gritty of teams... need to know if everyone wants to be included in the NE v Yarkshire match, even if not involved before......  it's not that important, just don't want folk to feel left-out.....   & we'll be needing someone to blame when we loss again
Oh......will need yer H/caps unless your 'honest' & have it on yer signature :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Only other info I think would be helpful,  is if anybody bringing +1(s) ,  wants to be in same groups,  or if all are happy to just play with anybody,  for when we draw lots


----------



## moogie (Jan 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I have had Septic Meg look at my coffee grounds, no it isn't a euphemism, and she says its a Yorkshire win this year. To be honest, its fairly obvious that the NE are making lots of noise but its all fur coat and no knickers.

Forgot to add, I'm off 13 now.... honest
		
Click to expand...


Oh dear.......dementia really has set in quick me old mate

13......you should be scratch,  playing on your old stomping ground,  where you know every blade of grass


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2017)

Starting to assemble H/caps..
*NE*
Wayman - paid
Lord Tyrion - paid
Snell - Paid
Burdon10
Richy - Paid
Moogie - Paid
Heavy G
Khamelion - paid
Bozza 
Kraxx - paid
Fish - paid
Pauldj42 - paid


*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit - Paid
2blue â€“ 10 - Paid
2blueâ€™s-Jeff- 20 - Paid
2Blueâ€™s-Neil â€“ 12 -  Paid
Lump - paid
Beezerk - paid
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Kellfire
Huds1475 - paid
Splashtryagain -paid
Merv-Swerve

*Tâ€™others*
Kenny - paid
Val - paid
Val +1 - paid


----------



## snell (Jan 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Starting to assemble H/caps..
*NE*
Wayman - paid
Lord Tyrion - paid
Snell - 14 - Paid
Burdon10 - 25
Richy - Paid
Moogie - Paid
Heavy G
Khamelion - paid
Bozza 
Kraxx - paid
Fish - paid
Pauldj42 - paid


*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit - Paid
2blue â€“ 10 - Paid
2blueâ€™s-Jeff- 20 - Paid
2Blueâ€™s-Neil â€“ 12 -  Paid
Lump - paid
Beezerk - 13 -paid
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Kellfire
Huds1475 - paid
Splashtryagain -paid
Merv-Swerve

*Tâ€™others*
Kenny - paid
Val - paid
Val +1 - paid
		
Click to expand...

I've updated mine beezerks and Burdos in the quoted text :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 12, 2017)

19.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Starting to assemble H/caps..
*NE*
Wayman -  36 and off the reds!! paid
Lord Tyrion - paid
Snell - Paid
Burdon10
Richy - Paid
Moogie - Paid
Heavy G
Khamelion - paid
Bozza 
Kraxx - paid
Fish - paid
Pauldj42 - paid


*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit - Paid
2blue â€“ 10 - Paid
2blueâ€™s-Jeff- 20 - Paid
2Blueâ€™s-Neil â€“ 12 -  Paid
Lump - paid
Beezerk - paid
Heavy G +1
Heavy G+1
Kellfire
Huds1475 - paid
Splashtryagain -paid
Merv-Swerve

*Tâ€™others*
Kenny - paid
Val - paid
Val +1 - paid
		
Click to expand...

Updated!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2017)

*Guys, please leave any handicap updates to 2Blue, Moogie or myself. I can see in the most recent posts that there's already handicaps added, then missing as someone copies but doesn't copy the most recent update.*


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2017)

18 &#128563;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 12, 2017)

Thirteen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2017)

11 for me


----------



## snell (Jan 12, 2017)

14.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 12, 2017)

Khamelion - 20

Kraxx - 12


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2017)

22        (walks away with head hanging in shame. Waits for onslaught of comments ref. no one should get more than one shot per hole )


----------



## moogie (Jan 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			22        (walks away with head hanging in shame. Waits for onslaught of comments ref. no one should get more than one shot per hole )
		
Click to expand...



Neil
I'm happy with that 

The only rule is
No Yarkie gets more than 1 shot per hole

So you're fine mate


----------



## Val (Jan 12, 2017)

12 for me, 20 for val jnr


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2017)

moogie said:



			Neil
I'm happy with that 

The only rule is
No Yarkie gets more than 1 shot per hole

So you're fine mate
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			22        (walks away with head hanging in shame. Waits for onslaught of comments ref. no one should get more than one shot per hole )
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry....  like last time at Alwoodley we saved Fish that embarrassment  by playing off 3/4ers &#129315;


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Don't worry....  like last time at Alwoodley we saved Fish that embarrassment  by playing off 3/4ers &#129315;
		
Click to expand...

Played off 15 around a tough Alwoodley course, you took 5 shots off me and I still brought the trophy home :ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2017)

@Moogie or 2blue. I'm away till Wednesday and am doing this via technology beyond my limited capabilities. Please could you guys update and track h'caps please.

6hcp for me.

cheers


----------



## moogie (Jan 12, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			@Moogie or 2blue. I'm away till Wednesday and am doing this via technology beyond my limited capabilities. Please could you guys update and track h'caps please.

6hcp for me.

cheers
		
Click to expand...


Will do Bri

Currently updating list as they come in
( the old fashioned pen/paper way )

Then will post up full list once numbers are finalised


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2017)

moogie said:



			Will do Bri

Currently updating list as they come in
( the old fashioned pen/paper way )

Then will post up full list once numbers are finalised
		
Click to expand...

cheers


----------



## Lump (Jan 12, 2017)

5 for me.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 12, 2017)

A lapsed 5 here.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 12, 2017)

Hcp 18


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 12, 2017)

My hcap is 12   my +1s are Craig Ebison 6 (Yorkshire+RoW) Chris Curry 11 also Yorkshire-ish but probably RoW (Stoke)


----------



## Burdo10 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just made payment Brian. I'm off 25


----------



## moogie (Jan 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Starting to assemble H/caps..
*NE*
Wayman - *6*
Lord Tyrion - *22*
Snell -  *14*
Burdo10  - *25*
Richy -  *17*
Moogie -  *11*
Heavy G - *12*
Khamelion - *20*
Bozza 
Kraxx -  *12*
Fish -  *18*
Pauldj42 -  *11*


*YARKSHIRE*
Hobbit - *6*
2blue â€“  *10*
2blueâ€™s-Jeff - *20*
2Blueâ€™s-Neil â€“  *12*
Lump -  *5*
Beezerk - *13*
Heavy G +1 - Craig - *6*
Heavy G+1 - Chris -  *11*
Kellfire -  *16*
Huds1475 - *19*
Splashtryagain - *5*
Merv-Swerve -  *10*

*Tâ€™others*
Kenny - *18*
Val -  *12*
Val +1 -  *20*

Click to expand...



Only bozza handicap to get in now


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Played off 15 around a tough Alwoodley course, you took 5 shots off me and I still brought the trophy home :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Haha....  & there, my defence rests me'lord!! :ears:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for doing h/caps Moogie I've been a bit busy lately planning golf 14 months ahead &#128563;
Is that everyone paid-up Bri? Just waiting on the 15th for possible late entries....  & Bozzas H/cap to come...  
  Then, as we'd like everyone to be involved in the NE v Yorkshire match if they wish, are there any claimed allegiances etc. from T'others? eg. fond of Yorkshire puddings, love that Yorkshire humour, want to understand more about cricket etc OR ... do you think the Black-cats & Magpies are a good laugh &#129315;, Shearer is a God, You keep yer coal in the bath etc.etc. Moogie & I can deal with the odd numbers, if necessary.
And finally... anyone have particular playing partner preferences/avoidances, best PM the latter &#128540; (Bandido Fish can only have one partner  ) & I'm KellFire aware&#128580;


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2017)

I've played with Stu, Dave & Paul so it would be nice to be partnered up with someone new, plus, I've played with you (Dave) & Brian so again nice to take on someone new and preferably off the forum as travelling quite a way it's nice to meet and play with fellow forumites, if that's makes sense &#128077;


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			@Moogie or 2blue. I'm away till Wednesday and am doing this via technology beyond my limited capabilities. Please could you guys update and track h'caps please.

6hcp for me.

cheers
		
Click to expand...


Bri,
If the 15th is set in stone for payments to be made,  and as the cut off point,  once this date has passed,  could you please post an updated list of all those that are defenites (paid up)

Then me and Dave will finalise the sides ,  and sort out the draw
Cheers :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've played with Stu, Dave & Paul so it would be nice to be partnered up with someone new, plus, I've played with you (Dave) & Brian so again nice to take on someone new and preferably off the forum as travelling quite a way it's nice to meet and play with fellow forumites, if that's makes sense &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Will sort it mate,  after all,  that's what these types of meets are all about


----------



## snell (Jan 13, 2017)

Ideally I'd like to avoid playing against martyn Beezerk

I play against him every week so wouldn't mind playing someone new :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2017)

moogie said:



			Bri,
If the 15th is set in stone for payments to be made,  and as the cut off point,  once this date has passed,  could you please post an updated list of all those that are defenites (paid up)

Then me and Dave will finalise the sides ,  and sort out the draw
Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Off t'top of my head, only 3 left to pay. Kell, Boz and Merv. Club wants final numbers a week before. Final date for payment will be Thursday 19th.

HDID Kenny has a 5 hour drive on the morning and would prefer a late tee time. I'll go first as there's a few tees that are confusing from 11 to 14. Val and +1 would prefer early as it's a good drive back for them...


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Off t'top of my head, only 3 left to pay. Kell, Boz and Merv. Club wants final numbers a week before. Final date for payment will be Thursday 19th.

HDID Kenny has a 5 hour drive on the morning and would prefer a late tee time. I'll go first as there's a few tees that are confusing from 11 to 14. Val and +1 would prefer early as it's a good drive back for them...
		
Click to expand...


All noted :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2017)

snell said:



			Ideally I'd like to avoid playing against martyn Beezerk

I lose to him every week so wouldn't mind playing someone new so I can maybe get a win, please, please, pretty please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll play with anyone, no football crack though as I get Sunderlands woes every weekend non-stop for 3 plus hours :blah:


----------



## snell (Jan 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I'll play with anyone, no football crack though as I get Sunderlands woes every weekend non-stop for 3 plus hours :blah:


Click to expand...

You talk about sunderland more than me....youre more obsessed than newcastle fans are with us


----------



## Wayman (Jan 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I'll play with anyone, no football crack though as I get Sunderlands woes every weekend non-stop for 3 plus hours :blah:


Click to expand...

Laugh if your pAired with me


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Laugh if your pAired with me
		
Click to expand...

That's why god invented earplugs mate


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone need a lift on the A19 corridor? I'm coming down from Morpeth and happy to give a lift to someone. I can probably get 2 in as long as their trolleys are not ridiculously large.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone need a lift on the A19 corridor? I'm coming down from Morpeth and happy to give a lift to someone. I can probably get 2 in as long as their trolleys are not ridiculously large.
		
Click to expand...

Could go halves/thirds on petrol if you want if you're going down the A1 and across the A689?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Could go halves/thirds on petrol if you want if you're going down the A1 and across the A689?
		
Click to expand...

Not worried about petrol, happy for company on the drive. Once we know times to be there, I'm pre-loading with the full English prior to the round, I'll get in touch to sort out where and when to pick you up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2017)

Can you put me in the same 4 Ball as Hobbit please.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I'll play with anyone, no football crack though as I get Sunderlands woes every weekend non-stop for 3 plus hours :blah:


Click to expand...

I thought cats eat magpies


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I thought cats eat magpies 

Click to expand...

Owls eat both of those :clap:


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

Lot of posts already about who some would like to play with
All I can say is,  the couple of requests for the longer travelers will take priority
Next,  I'd like to think we can mix it up so that some/most of you fellas,  meet and play with some new names/faces 
But mostly I'm still gonna try to pick pairings to kick Dave's ass

Obviously ,  the more requests ,  the harder it will be to fulfill them all,  so apologies in advance


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2017)

moogie said:



			Lot of posts already about who some would like to play with
All I can say is,  the couple of requests for the longer travelers will take priority
Next,  I'd like to think we can mix it up so that some/most of you fellas,  meet and play with some new names/faces 
But mostly I'm still gonna try to pick pairings to kick Dave's ass

Obviously ,  the more requests ,  the harder it will be to fulfill them all,  so apologies in advance
		
Click to expand...

Moogie.

I'd like my bacon / sausages / toast well done and prefer beans to tomatoes. 

:thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Moogie.

I'd like my bacon / sausages / toast well done and prefer beans to tomatoes. 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You best message hobbit then mate 

If I do the ordering for the yarkies team,  you will get everything raw to cause yous grief on the links 

Gist of message understood tho


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Moogie.

I'd like my bacon / sausages / toast well done and prefer beans to tomatoes. 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Craig....  for crossing the Pennines to join up with the Yorkshire Lads you deserve all the special treatments you request....   & especially for remembering me for your St Andrews Ballot, Old & New!! :whoo::whoo: still big smile on my face


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2017)

moogie said:



			You best message hobbit then mate 

If I do the ordering for the yarkies team,  you will get everything raw to cause yous grief on the links 

Gist of message understood tho 

Click to expand...

Hahaha.....  after the 'joke' H/caps submitted by your crowd we'll just be coming up for the Breakfast & for some of them to tick-off Redcar Riviera, on their Famous Holiday Resorts list


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

2blue said:



			Craig....  for crossing the Pennines to join up with the Yorkshire Lads you deserve all the special treatments you request....   & especially for remembering me for your St Andrews Ballot, Old & New!! :whoo::whoo: still big smile on my face 

Click to expand...


Dave
I will leave you and Craig to get a room 
Crack on


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

2blue said:



			Hahaha.....  after the 'joke' H/caps submitted by your crowd we'll just be coming up for the Breakfast & for some of them to tick-off Redcar Riviera, on their Famous Holiday Resorts list 

Click to expand...



The Redcar riviera....
I've still not washed out all that funny coloured dust from the last visit 



As for the handicaps
Nice to see you've got some golfers this trip
You look the big favourites on paper against us "choppers"


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2017)

2blue said:



			whoo::whoo: still big smile on my face 

Click to expand...

That could be wind Dave?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 13, 2017)

5hr drive? Not quite however I will be planning to get there for 10.30/45 for breakie, but a late tee time would be appreciated...


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Off t'top of my head, only 3 left to pay. Kell, Boz and Merv. Club wants final numbers a week before. Final date for payment will be Thursday 19th.

HDID Kenny has a 5 hour drive on the morning and would prefer a late tee time. I'll go first as there's a few tees that are confusing from 11 to 14. Val and +1 would prefer early as it's a good drive back for them...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that Brian


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			5hr drive? Not quite however I will be planning to get there for 10.30/45 for breakie, but a late tee time would be appreciated...
		
Click to expand...

A good 3hrs for me on the Saturday coming up but it will be a nasty drive back home, late Sundays are a nightmare on the motorways. 

But it will all be made sweeter knowing the NE massive have cleaned up &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#128540;


----------



## snell (Jan 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			A good 3hrs for me on the Saturday coming up but it will be a nasty drive back home, late Sundays are a nightmare on the motorways. 

But it will all be made sweeter knowing the NE massive have cleaned up &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Loving the confidence &#128513;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 13, 2017)

Couple of hours drive for me so please not in the 1st couple of groups would make it a bit easier.
Ta


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			A good 3hrs for me on the Saturday coming up but it will be a nasty drive back home, late Sundays are a nightmare on the motorways. 

But it will all be made sweeter knowing the NE massive have cleaned up &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...




snell said:



			Loving the confidence &#128513;&#128031;&#128031;
		
Click to expand...

Oh, well.....  at least it'll only be an hours drive as we weep our way back home.... it's not fair, we just don't stand a chance :angry:


----------



## snell (Jan 14, 2017)

2blue said:



			Oh, well.....  at least it'll only be an hours drive as we weep our way back home.... it's not fair, we just don't stand a chance :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I'd pinning all my hopes on daves new Edel putter winning the day for the NE!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 14, 2017)

NO pressure then.

At the moment I've a knackered left wrist, dodgy back and left calf, could be sciatica, also my right knee is completely shot, I'll be lucky to make it to the 11th, so I'll just have to have my match all sorted by the 10th


----------



## moogie (Jan 14, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			NO pressure then.

At the moment I've a knackered left wrist, dodgy back and left calf, could be sciatica, also my right knee is completely shot, I'll be lucky to make it to the 11th, so I'll just have to have my match all sorted by the 10th 

Click to expand...

Shame it's not matchplay this time then Dave
Best find you a decent partner with big shoulders eh mate


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 14, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			NO pressure then.

At the moment I've a knackered left wrist, dodgy back and left calf, could be sciatica, also my right knee is completely shot, I'll be lucky to make it to the 11th, so I'll just have to have my match all sorted by the 10th 

Click to expand...

Sounds like you'll be lucky to make it to bedtime tonight!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			NO pressure then.

At the moment I've a knackered left wrist, dodgy back and left calf, could be sciatica, also my right knee is completely shot, I'll be lucky to make it to the 11th, so I'll just have to have my match all sorted by the 10th 

Click to expand...




moogie said:



			Shame it's not matchplay this time then Dave
Best find you a decent partner with big shoulders eh mate
		
Click to expand...

Now that was funny &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 15, 2017)

moogie said:



			Shame it's not matchplay this time then Dave
Best find you a decent partner with big shoulders eh mate
		
Click to expand...

With the amount of cheese balls and Twiglets I've consumed over Christmas, we'd better have a Geoff Capes look-a-like playing with me.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 15, 2017)

2blue;1632627I'm KellFire aware&#128580;[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			And what does that mean...? :O

Bozza plays off 14 now. 

I'm a lapsed 16 still. 

Payment going in now. I'll let Bozza know to pay today.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 15, 2017)

=Kellfire;1633749]And what does that mean...? :O

Bozza plays off 14 now. 

I'm a lapsed 16 still. 

Payment going in now. I'll let Bozza know to pay today.
		
Click to expand...

Ah..... they've been talking you up mate.....  but we take no notice of them 'Chelsea-huggers' ... they've no scruples.....  I've got just the guy to partner you, matey :whoo:. 
When Bozza pays we'll know how to assign Kenny, Val & lad to suit the team numbers & I'll get my side out so Moogie can have a 'knee tremble' trying to match them......  he won't get near h/cap wise, that's for sure :rofl:....  they must'nt follow CONGU north'ut Tees.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 15, 2017)

If I'm being accused of banditry then you're barking up the wrong tree. I'm utter tripe. 

What I will do is talk the hind leg off a horse.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 15, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			If I'm being accused of banditry then you're barking up the wrong tree. I'm utter tripe. 

What I will do is talk the hind leg off a horse. 

Click to expand...

In that case .... your playing partner will be hoping you spend a bit of time at the range  Is you still at Strensal?...or am I thinking of someone else?    ....   & if yer that bad, I'm sure they'll think it only fair to give you more shots, or at least borrow some off their chompers, Eh?


----------



## moogie (Jan 15, 2017)

Dave 
Sorry we've no spare shots mate
We're gonna need all ours against your Yarkie all stars 

Re --  kellfire
He's got enough
I'm sure I read he's had his worst ever year and just gone up and up


----------



## 2blue (Jan 16, 2017)

How's the monies going Hobbit?? Are we able to do the pairs?


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2017)

2blue said:



			How's the monies going Hobbit?? Are we able to do the pairs?
		
Click to expand...



Dave,  I'm sure Bri Hobbit said the 19th was the last date for payments mate


----------



## snell (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking forward to this, just a shame we've ditched the matchplay aspect


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2017)

snell said:



			Looking forward to this, just a shame we've ditched the matchplay aspect
		
Click to expand...

It was Stableford for the last match.


----------



## snell (Jan 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It was Stableford for the last match.
		
Click to expand...

I mean because a few people have mentioned matchplay earlier and seemed up for it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2017)

snell said:



			I mean because a few people have mentioned matchplay earlier and seemed up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, best do something like that in the summer when we guarantee the weather etc


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

snell said:



			I mean because a few people have mentioned matchplay earlier and seemed up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Ryder Cups I've played in have all been matchplay iirc, makes a better team bond as well imo, stableford is too "me, me, me".
Can't see what the weather has to do with matchplay lol.


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2017)

It's still possible to incorporate both surely...??

Everything holed out for the stableford sweep etc
Plus
Concessions allowed for the team game better ball matchplay

It's supposed to be fun
Sure we can do what we want....??


The alternative is
Singles stableford for the sweeps

And for the team match 
Still to be decided
4-balls
2 - v - 2

Better ball stableford pairs 
Or 
Combined stableford pairs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2017)

Stableford = I shake hands with my opponents on the 18th 

Matchplay = I shake hands with my opponent on the 12th


----------



## snell (Jan 16, 2017)

moogie said:



			It's still possible to incorporate both surely...??

Everything holed out for the stableford sweep etc
Plus
Concessions allowed for the team game better ball matchplay

It's supposed to be fun
Sure we can do what we want....??


The alternative is
Singles stableford for the sweeps

And for the team match 
Still to be decided
4-balls
2 - v - 2

Better ball stableford pairs 
Or 
Combined stableford pairs
		
Click to expand...

Option A for me :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stableford = I shake hands with my opponents on the 18th 

Matchplay = I shake hands with my opponent on the 12th 

Click to expand...


You're our secret weapon mate


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm tricking em, don't let on :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm tricking em, don't let on :thup:
		
Click to expand...





Secrets safe with me Neil


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ryder Cups I've played in have all been matchplay iirc, makes a better team bond as well imo, stableford is too "me, me, me".
Can't see what the weather has to do with matchplay lol.
		
Click to expand...

My point with the weather was this was something Hobbit did off his own back, I suggested piggy backing the NE v Yorks on the back of it as me and Dave (2blue) had struggled to get the match played last year.
It's quite possible none of us will even play if the weather turns.
So imo if we want to do the NE v Yorks properly we should hold it when the weather should be OK and organise it properly (May to Aug) decide the format before we ask who's available and try and make it a proper day out, even over 36 holes if the deal is good enough.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2017)

Matchplay could see people getting beat early and having nothing to play for over the closing holes.  Playing the match out to possibly negate a 6&5 loss to 1 down is an option but it's not ideal.

The last group will be going off after 11:30 and potentially finishing in dimming light.

If we play stableford better ball and insist players pick up when they can't contribute on a hole we stand a far better chance of getting everyone around in daylight.

I prefer matchplay but not with limited time/light.

Therefore it's stableford.


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So imo if we want to do the NE v Yorks properly we should hold it when the weather should be OK and organise it properly (May to Aug) decide the format before we ask who's available and try and make it a proper day out, even over 36 holes if the deal is good enough.
		
Click to expand...


May have couple dates soon for return leg in NE......


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Matchplay could see people getting beat early and having nothing to play for over the closing holes.  Playing the match out to possibly negate a 6&5 loss to 1 down is an option but it's not ideal.

The last group will be going off after 11:30 and potentially finishing in dimming light.

If we play stableford better ball and insist players pick up when they can't contribute on a hole we stand a far better chance of getting everyone around in daylight.

I prefer matchplay but not with limited time/light.

Therefore it's stableford.
		
Click to expand...


Never mind all that mumbo jumbo me old mucka
Has everybody paid yet....???

Me & Dave have some tactical thinking to do to get these pairings and teams finalised


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's quite possible none of us will even play if the weather turns..
		
Click to expand...

I really hope that's not the case when I have a hotel booked and committed to driving possibly 7/8 hours to join you all &#128545;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			I really hope that's not the case when I have a hotel booked and committed to driving possibly 7/8 hours to join you all &#63009;
		
Click to expand...

He's a fair weather player mate, us tough northerners will be there :ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2017)

moogie said:



			Never mind all that mumbo jumbo me old mucka
Has everybody paid yet....???

Me & Dave have some tactical thinking to do to get these pairings and teams finalised

Click to expand...

Not had a PM off Merv, Kellfire or Bozza yet, and I can't log into my account till I'm home.


----------



## snell (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			He's a fair weather player mate, us tough northerners will be there :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I believe the correct term is soft scouser


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

snell said:



			I believe the correct term is soft scouser 

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			I really hope that's not the case when I have a hotel booked and committed to driving possibly 7/8 hours to join you all &#128545;
		
Click to expand...

BBC long range forecast had cold snap to return at end of month.
Plus I'm sure you didn't fancy that journey to walk off on the 10th after winning your match 10 & 8 :whoo:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 16, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Not had a PM off Merv, Kellfire or Bozza yet, and I can't log into my account till I'm home.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, been making Bookings and firing off deposits in all directions and losing track.
Will sort tomorrow.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			My point with the weather was this was something Hobbit did off his own back, I suggested piggy backing the NE v Yorks on the back of it as me and Dave (2blue) had struggled to get the match played last year.
It's quite possible none of us will even play if the weather turns.
So imo if we want to do the NE v Yorks properly we should hold it when the weather should be OK and organise it properly (May to Aug) decide the format before we ask who's available and try and make it a proper day out, even over 36 holes if the deal is good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Paul's right.....  this is Hobbits get together but as a load of NE'ers showed interest it became possible to make a side-show of NE v Yorkshire match, thank's to Brian's agreeing....  but its not a take-over.
This will be, after all, the 3rd time its been hosted by Yorkshire & the other one was organized by Brian as well.



Hobbit said:



			Matchplay could see people getting beat early and having nothing to play for over the closing holes.  Playing the match out to possibly negate a 6&5 loss to 1 down is an option but it's not ideal.

The last group will be going off after 11:30 and potentially finishing in dimming light.

If we play stableford better ball and insist players pick up when they can't contribute on a hole we stand a far better chance of getting everyone around in daylight.

I prefer matchplay but not with limited time/light.

Therefore it's stableford.
		
Click to expand...

The above explains it clearly


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Paul's right.....  this is Hobbits get together but as a load of NE'ers showed interest it became possible to make a side-show of NE v Yorkshire match, thank's to Brian's agreeing....  but its not a take-over.
This will be, after all, the 3rd time its been hosted by Yorkshire & the other one was organized by Brian as well.


The above explains it clearly
		
Click to expand...

Kindle of lol, so it's just team Stapleford? Can't be a singles prize if u r partner is in for 2 and you've got a putt for 1 point and picking up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Paul's right.....  this is Hobbits get together but as a load of NE'ers showed interest it became possible to make a side-show of NE v Yorkshire match, thank's to Brian's agreeing....  but its not a take-over.
This will be, after all, the 3rd time its been hosted by Yorkshire & the other one was organized by Brian as well.


The above explains it clearly
		
Click to expand...

Unless of course as we had the idea it's our home fixture, even more so the fact you kicked Redcar out of Yorkshire years ago, it's your turn next


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Easy way to keep everybody involved

Everything holed out
Everything counts

Singles stableford for sweep purposes

Teams in pairs ( Ne - v - Y )
2 - v - 2 for 1 point per match
A) betterball (points) of the pair ,  pair with highest stableford points in their 4-ball team match up,  takes a point for the team
B) combined stableford points from within each pair,  again,  pair v pair,  highest takes a point for the team

Everybody involved
No pick ups ....... Unless you can't score any stableford points
No concessions
Still able to incorporate a singles meet and team match too


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Unless of course as we had the idea it's our home fixture, even more so the fact you kicked Redcar out of Yorkshire years ago, it's your turn next 

Click to expand...



Don't think Bri will be having that
He's proud Yarkie for sure
He's not 1 of us NE lads
Have you not seen his feet....??


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Unless of course as we had the idea it's our home fixture, even more so the fact you kicked Redcar out of Yorkshire years ago, it's your turn next 

Click to expand...

OK,ok,ok....so an adopted NE'er had an idea...... :smirk:
Anyway....  I think it was Stockton that thought it could jump the Tees to where the pubs were open longer  As a young'an in Bishop, used to do it most weekends.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Don't think Bri will be having that
He's proud Yarkie for sure
He's not 1 of us NE lads
Have you not seen his feet....?? 

Click to expand...

He's Irish, certainly not pedigree, like some of us :ears:


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			He's Irish, certainly not pedigree, like some of us :ears:
		
Click to expand...



Yes....but those feet

Must have something to do with breathing in that smog and orange dust from down that way


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes....but those feet

Must have something to do with breathing in that smog and orange dust from down that way
		
Click to expand...

Nay...  clean as a whistle there, thanks to EU regulations  Any way at Seaton GC they always said it was the bull-**** drifting down from further North. :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Nay...  clean as a whistle there, thanks to EU regulations  Any way at Seaton GC they always said it was the bull-**** drifting down from further North. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



Dave you're a bad lad
I hope you can back up all this fighting talk with a card in hand 
Keep it going and I will pair you with robin
He likes a good old roll around

He's an adopted Geordie ..... don't you know


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Dave you're a bad lad
I hope you can back up all this fighting talk with a card in hand 
Keep it going and I will pair you with robin
He likes a good old roll around

He's an adopted Geordie ..... don't you know 

Click to expand...

Aye...  but he'll never get-over having to play off 3/4'ers again......   otherwise with all your high numbers we haven't a hope


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Aye...  but he'll never get-over having to play off 3/4'ers again......   otherwise with all your high numbers we haven't a hope 

Click to expand...



No 3/4's BS mate
Don't exist 
Full h/caps


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			No 3/4's BS mate
Don't exist 
Full h/caps
		
Click to expand...

???   Winter conditions...  short course etc.... quite normal.... do it at Seaton all the time.
Anyway you said it was our home match......  but I'll have a word with Hobbit. 

But, needs to be a fair game


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			???   Winter conditions...  short course etc.... quite normal.... do it at Seaton all the time.
Anyway you said it was our home match......  but I'll have a word with Hobbit. 

But, needs to be a fair game 

Click to expand...


Rubbish.......!!!!
3/4 doesn't exist dave

What's not fair??
If everybody has a club handicap....??


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

If the team games decided on better ball stableford
Then it would be 90%


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Rubbish.......!!!!
3/4 doesn't exist dave

What's not fair??
If everybody has a club handicap....??
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			If the team games decided on better ball stableford
Then it would be 90%
		
Click to expand...

Just thinking about Robin, coming all that way for more-or-less a walkover. He'd only lose 4 this time. Lost 5 at Alwoodley & still hammered us. :smirk:


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Just thinking about Robin, coming all that way for more-or-less a walkover. He'd only lose 4 this time. Lost 5 at Alwoodley & still hammered us. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


So.......are you suggesting Mr Fish has a "dodgy" handicap then Dave...??


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2017)

I am here you know :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Rubbish.......!!!!
3/4 doesn't exist dave

What's not fair??
If everybody has a club handicap....??
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			So.......are you suggesting Mr Fish has a "dodgy" handicap then Dave...??
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to refer you to post #237 ....  judge for yourself



Fish said:



			I am here you know :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know ......  don't want you coming all that way for a curry & a walk-over


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			@Moogie or 2blue. I'm away till Wednesday and am doing this via technology beyond my limited capabilities. Please could you guys update and track h'caps please.

6hcp for me.

cheers
		
Click to expand...



Dave,

The above is post #237
So you've lost me mate........ 




2blue said:



			I'd have to refer you to post #237 ....  judge for yourself



That's good to know ......  don't want you coming all that way for a curry & a walk-over 

Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			So.......are you suggesting Mr Fish has a "dodgy" handicap then Dave...??
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Played off 15 around a tough Alwoodley course, you took 5 shots off me and I still brought the trophy home :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah.... It was #236 ..... & my defence rests Me'lord


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Aaaah.... It was #236 ..... & my defence rests Me'lord  

Click to expand...



Bri aka Mr Hobbit
Has a very well used phrase which I will quote him on

Eventually ,  even a blind squirrel finds a nut.......

My defence rests m'lord

He's got an official club handicap
That's all that counts dave lad


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2017)

Since Alwoodley I have been cut 2.7 shots so stop yer bleating, it's embarrassing man :smirk: 

 I almost don't feel welcome, if you want me to drop to the 'other attendees' just for the overall stableford and not in the NE team then do that, simples!


----------



## snell (Jan 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Since Alwoodley I have been cut 2.7 shots so stop yer bleating, it's embarrassing man :smirk: 

 I almost don't feel welcome, if you want me to drop to the 'other attendees' just for the overall stableford and not in the NE team then do that, simples!
		
Click to expand...

No chance....you're one of us now


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Of course you're in robin
I don't understand the issue



I'm just wondering if it was played in summer on a championship,  would dave give higher handicappers "extra" shots.....?

It's the same argument as he's made in reverse,  surely....

I'm not questioning any handicaps of the other side

Strange stance to take dave


----------



## Lump (Jan 17, 2017)

If the course is played from the yellows, or a shortened course. It should be 90%. 
We get our handicaps off a full length course played off the whites, playing off a shortened course, de-levels the field. 
(shorter players can suddenly start hitting holes they couldn't in summer, and longer players start being able to hit hazards they couldn't in summer)


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2017)

A rhetorical question; what is the difference between 18 off full and 18 off 90%? Its only 2 shots. And most people won't know the course, and its unlikely to be 20*C and no wind.

Full handicap. 

We're there for everyone to enjoy themselves, not struggle around a links course on an average winter's day.

And whatever some grey, faceless Civil Servant (or Geordie) says, Redcar is in Yorkshire! This is a home fixture for the Yorkies, and they have the honour on the first tee, as it should be!


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			A rhetorical question; what is the difference between 18 off full and 18 off 90%? Its only 2 shots. And most people won't know the course, and its unlikely to be 20*C and no wind.

Full handicap. 

We're there for everyone to enjoy themselves, not struggle around a links course on an average winter's day.

And whatever some grey, faceless Civil Servant (or Geordie) says, Redcar is in Yorkshire! This is a home fixture for the Yorkies, and they have the honour on the first tee, as it should be!
		
Click to expand...




Thank you oh wise one
He speaketh mucho sense :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Lump said:



			If the course is played from the yellows, or a shortened course. It should be 90%. 
We get our handicaps off a full length course played off the whites, playing off a shortened course, de-levels the field. 
(shorter players can suddenly start hitting holes they couldn't in summer, and longer players start being able to hit hazards they couldn't in summer)
		
Click to expand...



That's not true mate,  everybody I know got their starting handicap off yellows

Handicaps are given out for a reason

I've yet to play a meet where somebody has cried on for a reduction,  unbelievable
Plus every meet I've played has been off yellows

Failing to see anybody's argument here


----------



## Lump (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			That's not true mate,  everybody I know got their starting handicap off yellows

Handicaps are given out for a reason

I've yet to play a meet where somebody has cried on for a reduction,  unbelievable
Plus every meet I've played has been off yellows

Failing to see anybody's argument here
		
Click to expand...

I have no issue with anyones handicap. But IF we playing a shortened course, with preferred lies (winter rules) I believe we should be off 90%. The same thing that clubs do in winter to level the playing field. 

I think the reason we play from yellows at meets is because not everyone has the ability to play from the whites, therefore the consensus is we play from yellows to make it playable for all.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 17, 2017)

Bri, the argument here is that people are arguing and for that you have no argument from me, but I would argue that if people are arguing for arguments sake then an argument is bound to follow and I'll argue that point if people disagree.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			A rhetorical question; what is the difference between 18 off full and 18 off 90%? Its only 2 shots. And most people won't know the course, and its unlikely to be 20*C and no wind.

Full handicap. 

We're there for everyone to enjoy themselves, not struggle around a links course on an average winter's day.

And whatever some grey, faceless Civil Servant (or Geordie) says, Redcar is in Yorkshire! This is a home fixture for the Yorkies, and they have the honour on the first tee, as it should be!
		
Click to expand...

Oh... Brian....  that was a very short 'Fishing Trip' though we did catch quite a few....  I could have kept it up for a few more days until their pip's really squeaked. I never used to be like this  ....  must be my 50 yrs spent with Yorkies...  though I've always liked a laugh & that's without following Newcastle :ears:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm very confused  by all this talk. Does anyone mind if I put my ball down, hitting it repeatedly, in turn of course, until it goes in the hole? At that point I will count how many times I hit it to get it in the hole and write that down. I will then endeavour to repeat a further 17 times. I will smile, joke, be jolly and shake hands at the end of it, assuming I still have feeling in my fingers. Can I just do that?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Bri, the argument here is that people are arguing and for that you have no argument from me, but I would argue that if people are arguing for arguments sake then an argument is bound to follow and I'll argue that point if people disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to argue Redar is in Cleveland and not Yorkshire, they're closer to being Monkey Hanger's these days. :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

:rofl: STOP IT!!!!    JUST STOP IT :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

Lump said:



			I have no issue with anyones handicap. But IF we playing a shortened course, with preferred lies (winter rules) I believe we should be off 90%. The same thing that clubs do in winter to level the playing field. 

I think the reason we play from yellows at meets is because not everyone has the ability to play from the whites, therefore the consensus is we play from yellows to make it playable for all.
		
Click to expand...

Oih...  stop being logical...  it'll get you no where  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



:rofl:

Click to expand...

I'll be doing my bit Dave, I've declared my winter handicap of 11, can't wait until April 01st when I go back to 13. :whoo:


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm very confused  by all this talk. Does anyone mind if I put my ball down, hitting it repeatedly, in turn of course, until it goes in the hole? At that point I will count how many times I hit it to get it in the hole and write that down. I will then endeavour to repeat a further 17 times. I will smile, joke, be jolly and shake hands at the end of it, assuming I still have feeling in my fingers. Can I just do that?
		
Click to expand...


No you can't Neil
Dave the Grinch has pinched everybody's shots
It's now a scratch event
Cat 1 and pros need only apply


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2017)

Jeezo man, it's like a kids playground in here.

If it's a shortened course for everybody through winter does it mean a 20 handicapper requires their full allowance to be cut 2 but a 4 handicapper gets cut none just to level the field? Absolute nonsense.


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'll be doing my bit Dave, I've declared my winter handicap of 11, can't wait until April 01st when I go back to 13. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...



So that's an official 13 
Happy days :thup:



Winter handicap means diddly squat


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Jeezo man, it's like a kids playground in here.

If it's a shortened course for everybody through winter does it mean a 20 handicapper requires their full allowance to be cut 2 but a 4 handicapper gets cut none just to level the field? Absolute nonsense.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly mate
I've never seen a meet throw up so much crap


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Exactly mate
I've never seen a meet throw up so much crap
		
Click to expand...

Only went like this once we chose 2 Captains  before that it was just a meet :rofl:


----------



## Lump (Jan 17, 2017)

My winter handicap is 3. I've been shooting gross level scores most of the winter, so playing off full handicap on a winter course bothers me not. Off 90% I loose ZERO shots, even off 3/4 I only loose 1 shot. Again, bothers me not.
What I'm trying to avoid is a white wash, so levelling the field with 90%, as most clubs do in winter, would hopefully make for a tighter match....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			So that's an official 13 
Happy days :thup:



Winter handicap means diddly squat
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately EGU shows 11 against my name and CDH No.


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately EGU shows 11 against my name and CDH No.
		
Click to expand...


So.....it's not a winter handicap then....??


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Only went like this once we chose 2 Captains  before that it was just a meet :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


You can go off people


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			No you can't Neil
Dave the Grinch has pinched everybody's shots
It's now a scratch event
Cat 1 and pros need only apply
		
Click to expand...

PMSL:rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 17, 2017)

This is the best laugh I've had in a good while, it's great, Bri and Dave keep it up, well in Dave's case, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			So.....it's not a winter handicap then....??  

Click to expand...

OK, at our place once we go onto mats we also tee up on closely mown (approx 1st Nov), all comps are non-qualifiers, winners then get cut 15% and runners up 10%, was part of a 4 man team that finished 2nd in a comp, cut 10% to 11.3, thought it was Club only, then logged on to EGU and saw 11.3 on there, asked Handicap Sec who said not to worry about it, we do it during winter and on 31 March we'll put you back to 12.7, it's for winter only. not really bothered, but don't think it's exactly a correct way of doing things.


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			OK, at our place once we go onto mats we also tee up on closely mown (approx 1st Nov), all comps are non-qualifiers, winners then get cut 15% and runners up 10%, was part of a 4 man team that finished 2nd in a comp, cut 10% to 11.3, thought it was Club only, then logged on to EGU and saw 11.3 on there, asked Handicap Sec who said not to worry about it, we do it during winter and on 31 March we'll put you back to 12.7, it's for winter only. not really bothered, but don't think it's exactly a correct way of doing things.
		
Click to expand...



Everything sounds normal
Except that it's adjusted on EGU site too 

Most clubs just have winter handicaps in book or on gents notice board etc....
Never heard of a club doing it that way before


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Jeezo man, it's like a kids playground in here.

If it's a shortened course for everybody through winter does it mean a 20 handicapper requires their full allowance to be cut 2 but a 4 handicapper gets cut none just to level the field? Absolute nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Its cabin fever Val. I know from the PM's I've had people are just on a wind up. I'm letting it wash around me, just stepping in now and again,

PS Dave/Khamie will be off 39 and still come last!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Everything sounds normal
Except that it's adjusted on EGU site too 

Most clubs just have winter handicaps in book or on gents notice board etc....
Never heard of a club doing it that way before
		
Click to expand...

Nor me


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'll be doing my bit Dave, I've declared my winter handicap of 11, can't wait until April 01st when I go back to 13. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Paul...  you're a GENT.....  what on earth are doing in that team


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			This is the best laugh I've had in a good while, it's great, Bri and Dave keep it up, well in Dave's case, it's the thought that counts.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha......  I can see you've got used to me through all those H4H trips..... all I can say, is......   it's a great laugh going North....  even hooked a Scot now :ears:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

Now...  will you all stop it!!!
If it's crap weather we can always start again in the Club house
....  anyway...I'm knacked now :angry:


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Hahaha......  I can see you've got used to me through all those H4H trips..... all I can say, is......   it's a great laugh going North....  even hooked a Scot now :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hooked me? I didn't even read what you had said as I had you on ignore, after I posted I got a PM asking me to read what you said :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2017)

They come in all shapes & sizes :smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Hahaha......  I can see you've got used to me through all those H4H trips..... all I can say, is......   it's a great laugh going North....  even hooked a Scot now :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Stop winding Val up on his birthday!!

Happy birthday to Val, happy birthday to Val, Happy birdies to Val...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			They come in all shapes & sizes :smirk:

View attachment 21736

Click to expand...

AND.....  coming to KNOBBLE you soon :clap:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 17, 2017)

Any chance of a draw & format please? l have an accent to master!!


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Any chance of a draw & format please? l have an accent to master!!
		
Click to expand...


Can't draw kenny til we know who's going
Hobbit set payment deadline as this Thursday


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jvnQL2cQtU

something to whet the appetites. A bit lengthy, and would suggest skipping some of it. Course is looking good, and there's a few more bunkers added in the last 3 years.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jvnQL2cQtU

something to whet the appetites. A bit lengthy, and would suggest skipping some of it. Course is looking good, and there's a few more bunkers added in the last 3 years.
		
Click to expand...


Hole 2 - Vista :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			PS Dave/Khamie will be off 39 and still come last!
		
Click to expand...

I'll happily take two shots a hole.

And I don't mind mind coming last, it's the camaraderie and craic that's the main thing, life is to short to take things to serious.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday Val :whoo:


----------



## bozza (Jan 17, 2017)

Apologies for the late payment, just sent it through to you now Brian.


----------



## snell (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Everything sounds normal
Except that it's adjusted on EGU site too 

Most clubs just have winter handicaps in book or on gents notice board etc....
Never heard of a club doing it that way before
		
Click to expand...

It's seaham mate....there are no rules :lol:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2017)

snell said:



			It's seaham mate....there are no rules :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Your winter handicap is 2 ain't it &#128521;


----------



## snell (Jan 17, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Your winter handicap is 2 ain't it &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

*checks EGU site*

Nope still 14 :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2017)

snell said:



			*checks EGU site*

Nope still 14 :rofl: 

Click to expand...

#ultrabandit


----------



## snell (Jan 17, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			#ultrabandit
		
Click to expand...

#learnedfromthebest


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 17, 2017)

This is way too serious. Put me off 200% handicap and I'd be no use to anyone. Like someone said above, I've here to start enjoying golf again.


----------



## bozza (Jan 17, 2017)

Haven't read the full thread but just play it from full handicaps.

The fact it's played from the yellow tees on a links course means nothing, 20mph winds will soon even out the field.

Let's just hope we get some half decent weather and enjoy a cracking course with a bunch of 'friends'


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Teams Finalised


NE 

Wayman - 6
Lord Tyrion - 22
Snell - 14
Burdo10 - 25
Richy - 17
Moogie - 11
Heavy G - 12
Khamelion - 20
Bozza - 14
Kraxx - 12
Fish - 18
Pauldj42 - 11
Moogie +1 -- 20
HdidKenny -  18



YARKSHIRE

Hobbit - 6
2blue â€“ 10
2blueâ€™s-Jeff - 20
2Blueâ€™s-Neil â€“ 12
Lump - 5
Beezerk - 13
Heavy G +1 - Craig - 6
Heavy G+1 - Chris - 11
Kellfire - 16
Huds1475 - 19
Splashtryagain - 5
Merv-Swerve - 10
Val  -  12
Val +1  -  20


Draw to follow.......soon


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Any chance of a draw & format please? l have an accent to master!!
		
Click to expand...



Kenny you're a Geordie :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 17, 2017)

moogie said:



			Kenny you're a Geordie :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why aye man. Geordies are southern Scots anyway.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Why aye man. Geordies are southern Scots anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought it was the other way roond, Scots are just Geordies that emigrated


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2017)

For those who love a stat

NE h/cap total - 220
Yorks h/cap total - 165

Semi pro team heading north


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For those who love a stat

NE h/cap total - 220
Yorks h/cap total - 165

Semi pro team heading north 

Click to expand...



Choppers
Versus
Players

Ooooohhhh we're doomed


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For those who love a stat

NE h/cap total - 220
Yorks h/cap total - 165

Semi pro team heading north 

Click to expand...

I've asked Cleveland to narrow the fairways and let the rough grow up. All pins in the back left corner for all you slicers, and the tee blocks at the back of the black tees. I've booked referees for every match, with Mark Clattenberg doing the first match.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 18, 2017)

moogie said:



			Choppers
Versus
Players

Ooooohhhh we're doomed 

Click to expand...

Fell free to concede now, and we'll just have each match as a playing lesson for you chompers - no charge as its a care in the community opportunity.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For those who love a stat

NE h/cap total - 220
Yorks h/cap total - 165

Semi pro team heading north 

Click to expand...

Maybe we should play off 50% to close the gap on them


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Fell free to concede now, and we'll just have each match as a playing lesson for you chompers - no charge as its a care in the community opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

You and Dave will have your care in the community nurse/carer with you no doubt

To empty your bags when they're full
Save you dripping on the greens


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I've asked Cleveland to narrow the fairways and let the rough grow up. All pins in the back left corner for all you slicers, and the tee blocks at the back of the black tees. I've booked referees for every match, with Mark Clattenberg doing the first match.
		
Click to expand...

Please not Mike Dean, please not Mike Dean. 

I've looked at the flyover video, plenty of rough already. No need to let that grow in. I'm pleased you've organised ball spotters off the tees . You have haven't you?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2017)

moogie said:



			You and Dave will have your care in the community nurse/carer with you no doubt

To empty your bags when they're full
Save you dripping on the greens
		
Click to expand...

The green keepers will happy, course fertilized as play goes on.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it will be a closer affair than some are predicting, or fearing &#128540;

With the yorkie puddin's being an average 4 shots better leading to more consistency and with many being more accustomed to playing links golf than some of us park rangers, I think it will all balance out quite nicely, of course if it doesn't, we'll simply batter yous &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think it will be a closer affair than some are predicting, or fearing &#128540;

With the yorkie puddin's being an average 4 shots better leading to more consistency and with many being more accustomed to playing links golf than some of us park rangers, I think it will all balance out quite nicely, of course if it doesn't, we'll simply batter yous &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...


Well said Robin
Diplomatic and subtle 
As always


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think it will be a closer affair than some are predicting, or fearing &#63004;

With the yorkie puddin's being an average 4 shots better leading to more consistency and with many being more accustomed to playing links golf than some of us park rangers, I think it will all balance out quite nicely, of course if it doesn't, we'll simply batter yous &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

That's assuming you survive your Saturday night in the Boro. I have booked a UN peacekeeping force to offer some protection, perhaps you could ask NATO...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2017)

moogie said:



			Teams Finalised



Draw to follow.......soon
		
Click to expand...

Well come on then mate, I ain't got all day, I want to know what my dream team partner will be and who we're going to stuff


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Well come on then mate, I ain't got all day, I want to know what my dream team partner will be and who we're going to stuff 

Click to expand...



Giz a chance bud
I do actually work......(now and then) 

Will post before 5pm


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

moogie said:



			Giz a chance bud
I do actually work......(now and then) 

Will post before 5pm
		
Click to expand...

It's just like Christmas Eve when I was 10 &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			That's assuming you survive your Saturday night in the Boro. I have booked a UN peacekeeping force to offer some protection, perhaps you could ask NATO...
		
Click to expand...

I think I need to make sure I've got some trusted NE's with me to make sure I don't get knobbled &#128540;&#127866;&#127869;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2017)

If you are having a night out in the Boro then make sure your jabs are up to date.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think I need to make sure I've got some trusted NE's with me to make sure I don't get knobbled &#128540;&#127866;&#127869;
		
Click to expand...

Dinna worry..... I'm sure Bri will be able to lend you a Brian Clough T-shirt.....  though you may need to read up on him


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2017)

Robin, just talk about Patrick Bamford and you'll be okay.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are having a night out in the Boro then make sure your jabs are up to date.
		
Click to expand...

My left jab is pretty good & quick &#128540;


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Full line up ,  order and team draw ,  handicaps in bold
Yarkies out 1st in each group

1) Hobbit  *(6)*  & Huds1475  *(19)*
    V
    Moogie  *(11)*  &  Pauldj42   *(11)*

2) Val  *(12)*  &  Val Jnr  *(20)*
    V
    Wayman  *(6)*  &  Lord T  *(22)*

3) 2blue  *(10)*  &  Kellfire  *(16)*
    V
    Heavy G  *(12)*  &  Khamelion  *(20)*

4) Splastryagain  *(5)*  &  2blue Jeff  *(20*
    V
    Snell   *(14)*  &  Fish  *(18)*

5) Lump  *(5)*  &  Beezerk  *(13)*
    V
    Richy  *(17)*  &  Ronnie  *(20)* 
     (The krays)

6) Heavy G Chris  *(11)*  &  Mervswerv  *(10)*
    V
    Bozza  *(14)*  &  HDIDKenny  *(18)*

7) Heavy G Craig  *(6)*  &  2blue Neil  *(12)*
    V
    Kraxx   *(12)*  &  Burdo10  *(25)*


The format for the day is stableford,  so please pick up once you can't score
I believe hobbit is running a sweep ,  for singles stableford scores ,  to run alongside the team matches.

The team matches.....
Scoring format is stableford too,  combined stableford within the pairs in the 4-balls
Eg.....hobbit 36pts,  Huds 36 pts ,  team Yarkies 72.... Against Moogie 30 pts,  Paul 40pts,  team NE 70 pts
Yarkies win the 1pt in that match

With 7 matches ,  hopefully we get a winner
In the event of a tie ,  3.5 pts each ,  the total points scored by each team combined,  will decide who takes home that glorious trophy ,  specially commissioned at great expense by Dave,  2blue

Keeps the scoring nice and simple,  using same stableford points format for the individual singles cards,  as well as the team matches


----------



## Wayman (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking good  

I'll have to remember to bring the trophy!!!


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			i got some balls to bring down for prizes... still got loads from the H4H week 

Click to expand...



If anybody else is thinking of donating anything then just let me know,  PM if wish,  have few ideas for their use




**this is not a begging post, just I know we often get people bringing bits along**


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Looking good  

I'll have to remember to bring the trophy!!!
		
Click to expand...



Biggest priority for you
Is to remember to bring yourself


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2017)

moogie said:



			Biggest priority for you
Is to remember to bring yourself 

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snell (Jan 18, 2017)

moogie said:



			Biggest priority for you
Is to remember to bring yourself 

Click to expand...

I've got a tenner on him not showing up...best price I got was Evens with Paddy Power


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

snell said:



			I've got a tenner on him not showing up...best price I got was Evens with Paddy Power 

Click to expand...



He could have had another 2 kids before next Sunday yet :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2017)

What time do we need to be there for the breakfast? When is the first tee time?


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What time do we need to be there for the breakfast? When is the first tee time?
		
Click to expand...


Depends how much breakfast you intend eating....










1st tee 11am
As per hobbits opening post


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2017)

1st post was a VERY long time ago &#128513;.

I thought the club may want to feed us all at the same time. If not is it just a case of turning up whenever?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Hobbit (Jan 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			1st post was a VERY long time ago &#62977;.

I thought the club may want to feed us all at the same time. If not is it just a case of turning up whenever?
		
Click to expand...

Feeding from 10, tee off from 11.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2017)

Lovely. See you all then.


----------



## Lump (Jan 18, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Well come on then mate, I ain't got all day, I want to know what my dream team partner will be and who we're going to stuff 

Click to expand...

Play like you did at Seaton and we'll have them stuffed


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

Who's 2blue Jeff, a yorkie puddin ringer &#129300;


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Who's 2blue Jeff, a yorkie puddin ringer &#129300;
		
Click to expand...



Believe it or not mate
Dave 2blue reckons he's got 2 friends and he's bringing them along


----------



## snell (Jan 18, 2017)

Lump said:



			Play like you did at Seaton and we'll have them stuffed 

Click to expand...

No one can be that lucky twice :lol:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2017)

snell said:



			No one can be that lucky twice :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Owch I felt that smack 150 miles away &#129301;
You'd be off single figures if you had my short game &#128513;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 18, 2017)

Ah think weh Geordies hev this in the bag ne contest heor .


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Ah think weh Geordies hev this in the bag ne contest heor .
		
Click to expand...

No surprise NE are the favourites with the amount of shots they're receiving. 
&#128514;


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 18, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Ah think weh Geordies hev this in the bag ne contest heor .
		
Click to expand...

Good use of Google-Translate Kenny :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 18, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Ah think weh Geordies hev this in the bag ne contest heor .
		
Click to expand...

Makems!!!! We are wearing red


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 18, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Good use of Google-Translate Kenny :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Am adopted noo Huds so best larn fast, Ah will hev larn Geordie tapes on fre the journey doon :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 18, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Am adopted noo Huds so best larn fast, Ah will hev larn Geordie tapes on fre the journey doon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget a few cans for the drive man


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Makems!!!! We are wearing red 

Click to expand...

2 hopes, more chance of me playing barefooted and in speedos! :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't own anything red, and for good reason. I do have plenty of clothing variations in blue though &#128521; However. I have a good few black tops &#129300;


----------



## snell (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			I don't own anything red, and for good reason. I do have plenty of clothing variations in blue though &#128521; However. I have a good few black tops &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry fish mate I'll bring you one of my spare sunderland tops to wear  &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

snell said:



			Don't worry fish mate I'll bring you one of my spare sunderland tops to wear  &#129303;&#129303;
		
Click to expand...

Will Come in handy for cleaning my balls &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## snell (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Will Come in handy for cleaning my balls &#128540;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind drawing the short straw of partnering you...but I'm going nowhere near your balls &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

snell said:



			I don't mind drawing the short straw of partnering you...but I'm going nowhere near your balls &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Short straw &#128563; I'm famous me &#128521;&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

snell said:



			Don't worry fish mate I'll bring you one of my spare sunderland tops to wear  &#129303;&#129303;
		
Click to expand...



Will come in handy if he's caught short in the dunes :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Short straw &#128563; I'm famous me &#128521;&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Aye...  an we're not finished with that yet


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

moogie said:



			Will come in handy if he's caught short in the dunes :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It's not the NE massive that are crapping themselves &#128540;



2blue said:



			Aye...  an we're not finished with that yet 

Click to expand...

I'm looking for another bar on my already winners medal from Alwoodley  &#128540;&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			It's not the NE massive that are crapping themselves &#128540;



I'm looking for another bar on my already winners medal from Alwoodley  &#128540;&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

You may not get past yer night out in Boro :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 22, 2017)

This time next week :thup:

Weathers looking good with a nice wee sea breeze.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 22, 2017)

Trophy is already out and waiting to be brought down. And then back up with us &#128540;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2017)

You may want to have a quick look at handicap corrections, Snell shot 73 gross last week and 75 today &#128521;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You may want to have a quick look at handicap corrections, Snell shot 73 gross last week and 75 today &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, should be due a nightmare next week then! Bad timing Snell


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You may want to have a quick look at handicap corrections, Snell shot 73 gross last week and 75 today &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Oi, you leave my partner alone, if they weren't qualifiers you can whistle &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Oh good, should be due a nightmare next week then! Bad timing Snell 

Click to expand...

I'm confused who's side your on at times, or are you a plant &#129300;


----------



## snell (Jan 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Oi, you leave my partner alone, if they weren't qualifiers you can whistle &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't mentioned my back 9 tho


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2017)

snell said:



			He hasn't mentioned my back 9 tho 

Click to expand...

Jeez, am I gonna need to bring some shoulder pads with me&#129300; &#128540; &#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm confused who's side your on at times, or are you a plant &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Keeping moogie on his toes :whoo:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 22, 2017)

Must be with all them trees cut down. Course wide open and it's playing very short so I'm told


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Must be with all them trees cut down. Course wide open and it's playing very short so I'm told
		
Click to expand...

My balls will be chuffed theirs no trees &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You may want to have a quick look at handicap corrections, Snell shot 73 gross last week and 75 today &#55357;&#56841;
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Oi, you leave my partner alone, if they weren't qualifiers you can whistle &#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...

What's his Club??  ...  or it a 'Golf Shake' type H/cap, that's adjustable at any time?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Jeez, am I gonna need to bring some shoulder pads with me&#55358;&#56596; &#55357;&#56860; &#55356;&#57292;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Aye shoulder pads to cry on when you discover the quality of my man that Moogie's paired you with....  his made some strange choices.....  I'll say no more


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Must be with all them trees cut down. Course wide open and it's playing very short so I'm told
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, I shot 80 and putted like a spanner (four putted on the 12th for instance) so low scores are easy to come by at the minute


----------



## snell (Jan 22, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Must be with all them trees cut down. Course wide open and it's playing very short so I'm told
		
Click to expand...

Haha another dig at Chester mate keep them up, it's all you talk about since you left to join your lad


----------



## snell (Jan 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm confused who's side your on at times, or are you a plant &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Just ignore Paul, he's still salty because he's not allowed to play off his fake winter handicap :lol:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha another dig at Chester mate keep them up, it's all you talk about since you left to join your lad 

Click to expand...

Bwahahaa &#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2017)

snell said:



			Just ignore Paul, he's still salty because he's not allowed to play off his fake winter handicap :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Oh Snell Snell Snell,  I am playing off the fake one, I wanted to play off the summer one, :rofl:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 22, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha another dig at Chester mate keep them up, it's all you talk about since you left to join your lad 

Click to expand...

&#127907;

It's just a romour I have heard mate


----------



## moogie (Jan 22, 2017)

2blue said:



			Aye shoulder pads to cry on when you discover the quality of my man that Moogie's paired you with....  his made some strange choices.....  I'll say no more 

Click to expand...



See you still got that wooden spoon out dave
Stirring
Stirring 
Stirrin

Must be the wooden spoon you got for coming last all the time eh

Carry on fishing


----------



## Lump (Jan 22, 2017)

Long range forecast is saying wet and windy...


----------



## moogie (Jan 22, 2017)

Lump said:



			Long range forecast is saying wet and windy...
		
Click to expand...



That's just for Daves pants.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi mate.Course is in good nick but the sea came over onto the 14th fairway in those bad winds we had tuther week but it's drying out now...work has been going down on our bunkers and we have a new bunker on the 18th right hand side about 260 yards from tee...not in play yet but who knows by next week                                           


Got this off a Cleveland member today, sounds like it should be OK for Sunday tho..


----------



## snell (Jan 22, 2017)

Heavy-grebo said:



Hi mate.Course is in good nick but the sea came over onto the 14th fairway in those bad winds we had tuther week but it's drying out now...work has been going down on our bunkers and we have a new bunker on the 18th right hand side about 260 yards from tee...not in play yet but who knows by next week                                           


Got this off a Cleveland member today, sounds like it should be OK for Sunday tho..












Click to expand...

I can tell you now that a bunker 260 yards from the tee will never be in play for me


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2017)

moogie said:



			See you still got that wooden spoon out dave
Stirring
Stirring 
Stirrin

Must be the wooden spoon you got for coming last all the time eh

Carry on fishing
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			That's just for Daves pants.  

Click to expand...

Ruddy Hell...  I'd forgotten how easy it is hook a Geordie...  nee bait needed even ......'n as fer Fish.....   bad choice of 'andle there


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2017)

snell said:



			I can tell you now that a bunker 260 yards from the tee will never be in play for me 

Click to expand...

What...  even for yer 3rd shot??


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2017)

snell said:



			Just ignore Paul, he's still salty because he's not allowed to play off his fake winter handicap :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Hey-up.....  we've all gotta be on Winter H/caps.... an yer know why???? 'Cos it's WINTER!!!  Dinna fear.... we'll get it sorted for yer as it's the Home-teams responsibility :smirk:


----------



## snell (Jan 22, 2017)

2blue said:



			Hey-up.....  we've all gotta be on Winter H/caps.... an yer know why???? 'Cos it's WINTER!!!  Dinna fear.... we'll get it sorted for yer as it's the Home-teams responsibility :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Haha no such thing as a winter handicap man


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha no such thing as a winter handicap man
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes there is...  Paul has one & so have I & the two guys I'm bringing... we'll get yer 'golf-shake' one adjusted for yer, no probs:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2017)

I reckon a winter handicap has got to be worth an extra couple of shots for me, 2 shots on a couple of holes will go down nicely &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			I reckon a winter handicap has got to be worth an extra couple of shots for me, 2 shots on a couple of holes will go down nicely &#55357;&#56860;&#55356;&#57292;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

WRONG!!...... good try..... but as the Home team, we have your formula


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2017)

Lump said:



			Long range forecast is saying wet and windy...
		
Click to expand...

Met Check is showing no rain, 7 degrees and 24mph wind, that's almost tropical, I might bring my shorts &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## snell (Jan 23, 2017)

2blue said:



			Oh yes there is...  Paul has one & so have I & the two guys I'm bringing... we'll get yer 'golf-shake' one adjusted for yer, no probs:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Whatever makes you guys feel better &#128540;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2017)

We lose out in the winter if you play well, is anyone getting any cuts at all at your place for 4 months?


----------



## snell (Jan 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			We lose out in the winter if you play well, is anyone getting any cuts at all at your place for 4 months?
		
Click to expand...

We don't really run any club competitions...there are people who have set up private sweeps and winter leagues, so they will have there own handicap system operating. But nothing official from the club.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2017)

snell said:



			We don't really run any club competitions...there are people who have set up private sweeps and winter leagues, so they will have there own handicap system operating. But nothing official from the club.
		
Click to expand...

You should definitely be getting a CSR (Cleveland Scoring Reduction) after your latest rounds mate  You and Burdis alone will get enough points to win the trophy.


----------



## snell (Jan 23, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You should definitely be getting a CSR (Cleveland Scoring Reduction) after your latest rounds mate  You and Burdis alone will get enough points to win the trophy.
		
Click to expand...

Says Martino El Vaughano the biggest bandit the region has ever seen!


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2017)

Well it's looking like I will be in good company.

Oh, I forgot to mention, I'm bringing Costa as my caddie to mediate any rule queries.




:smirk:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2017)

Fish said:



View attachment 21781


Well it's looking like I will be in good company.

Oh, I forgot to mention, I'm bringing Costa as my caddie to mediate any rule queries.

View attachment 21782


:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes....  the one the Leeds Massive call 'Pussy-cat Costa' :rofl: Will try not to sneeze while he's about


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 24, 2017)

*Important message!*

Between provisionally booking for 20 people and me advising Cleveland we have 28 people, Cleveland have taken another booking, and I've only just seen their email today. They have given us another tee time at 10:52, impacting on their own comp, but the best they can accommodate is 24 players.

If anyone is unsure or having second thoughts please let me know. Failing that I'll have to ballot out 4 players, which I'll do late Thursday evening if I have to - obviously rather not!!

If I do have to cut anyone it will be the non-forum members/+1's first. Even then I will try and balance this so that those who have encouraged someone to join us, and they are their travelling companions, will be those I'll try and keep in.

Not ideal but its the best I can do. Those of you that have phone numbers for any forumites, please let them know the situation we are dealing with.

I will revisit this issue on Thursday evening, if there hasn't been four volunteers, and make the cut then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Would be gutted to miss out mate, but with living close I'm happy to stand aside if you have any issues balloting out people.


----------



## moogie (Jan 24, 2017)

Bri,

Just withdraw me ,  Richy ,  Ronnie 
Me and Richy have played there 2 or 3 times

Rather others that haven't been before,  could then play,  rather than disappoint those travelling from further afield

Our 3 can get a game at another local track,  so no real issues

I'd rather it didn't come to drawing lots,  as feel that's unfair
I'd also prefer not to wait til Thursday as suggested,  as this then gives us time to find another tee time at an earlier opportunity

It's an awful situation you find yourself in Bri,  so I hope this makes it all a lot easier

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2017)

moogie said:



			Bri,

Just withdraw me ,  Richy ,  Ronnie 
Me and Richy have played there 2 or 3 times

Rather others that haven't been before,  could then play,  rather than disappoint those travelling from further afield

Our 3 can get a game at another local track,  so no real issues

I'd rather it didn't come to drawing lots,  as feel that's unfair
I'd also prefer not to wait til Thursday as suggested,  as this then gives us time to find another tee time at an earlier opportunity

It's an awful situation you find yourself in Bri,  so I hope this makes it all a lot easier

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The problem with that is your all NE and then that leaves 2 pairs or yorkies without any opposition. As hard and tough a decision it is, I'd think it's got to be 2 from each so it still leaves an equal comp?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2017)

moogie said:



			Bri,

Just withdraw me ,  Richy ,  Ronnie 
Me and Richy have played there 2 or 3 times

Rather others that haven't been before,  could then play,  rather than disappoint those travelling from further afield

Our 3 can get a game at another local track,  so no real issues

I'd rather it didn't come to drawing lots,  as feel that's unfair
I'd also prefer not to wait til Thursday as suggested,  as this then gives us time to find another tee time at an earlier opportunity

It's an awful situation you find yourself in Bri,  so I hope this makes it all a lot easier

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Moogie, Bri put me back in 





Just kidding mate.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 24, 2017)

Would be gutted to miss out, but accept if it needs to be balloted so be it.


----------



## moogie (Jan 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			The problem with that is your all NE and then that leaves 2 pairs or yorkies without any opposition. As hard and tough a decision it is, I'd think it's got to be 2 from each so it still leaves an equal comp?
		
Click to expand...


Yes
But my mate was last in,  just to make the numbers up and even up the sides 
So prob should be 1st out
After promising him a game,  I couldn't go back with this info,  tell him he's out then still play myself
Wouldn't sit right with me that,  not at all

So I'd have to withdraw

As for richy
On the basis that he's no transport and I'm picking him up
He'd pull out too,  and we'd just have a game elsewhere ourselves
Richy has played Cleveland 2-3 times too,  and feels the same way, so we're all fine about it


----------



## moogie (Jan 24, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers Moogie, Bri put me back in 





Just kidding mate.
		
Click to expand...


I'm just trying to make hobbits job easy
As this is a mare really
Don't envy him if has to pick people
So rather it didn't get to that stage
That's all


----------



## moogie (Jan 24, 2017)

The teams are easy levelled out
No matter if it was 3 from same team

That's the least of the worries of this current dilemma


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 24, 2017)

Would be gutted to miss out, but if balloted out so be it.

If out, i'm staying in Newcastle Sunday/Monday anyway, so would be happy to play elsewhere  (preferably a links or sandy track, Seaton, Hartlepool, how far is Goswick?) with the other 3


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 24, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Would be gutted to miss out, but if balloted out so be it.

If out, i'm staying in Newcastle Sunday/Monday anyway, so would be happy to play elsewhere  (preferably a links or sandy track, Seaton, Hartlepool, how far is Goswick?) with the other 3
		
Click to expand...

Goswick miles away. Silloth?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 24, 2017)

I can volunteer to drop out if needed fellas.

Gutted to miss this one but I have a dodgy knee at the minute and didn't want to drop out to mess the numbers or let anyone down after committing to play.


----------



## moogie (Jan 24, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Goswick miles away. Silloth?
		
Click to expand...


If you're staying newcastle ,  and think Goswick is miles away,  then I assure you silloth is a lot further away mate.

See how this all pans out,  sure worst case scenario something will come up



But I don't think guys like yourself committing to come from afar should be ballotted out
It's easier for us locals,  less disruption that way


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 24, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Goswick miles away. Silloth?
		
Click to expand...

Huds I think you were thinking Seaton Carew that is over the estuary.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 24, 2017)

Seaton and Hartlepool nearest links for sure.

Goswick a lot further from Manchester than Silloth.

All could be done. Not played Goswick or Hartlepool before.


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2017)

Bri, no pressure but I have a hotel booked and paid for :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2017)

moogie said:



			The teams are easy levelled out
No matter if it was 3 from same team

That's the least of the worries of this current dilemma
		
Click to expand...

I agree Moogie....  the teams can be easily sorted, whatever.....for the 'drop-outs' its whoever feels comfortable with it......  am very impressed with the offers so far....  lots of support for Hobbit showing...., respect!!


----------



## moogie (Jan 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			I agree Moogie....  the teams can be easily sorted, whatever.....for the 'drop-outs' its whoever feels comfortable with it......  am very impressed with the offers so far....  lots of support for Hobbit showing...., respect!!
		
Click to expand...


Well,  I'd rather it was sorted ASAP,  with least disruption as possible,  and with volunteers rather than others being "forced" to withdraw with no say.

Incidentally Dave,  what was the reaction of your +1,  and +2,  when you made them aware of this situations??


----------



## Wayman (Jan 25, 2017)

I'll pull out since I was last in 

Enjoy your Forum meet up lads bit gutted but out of our hands

Also our lass ain't feeling too well this morning with morning sickness


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2017)

moogie said:



			Well,  I'd rather it was sorted ASAP,  with least disruption as possible,  and with volunteers rather than others being "forced" to withdraw with no say.

Incidentally Dave,  what was the reaction of your +1,  and +2,  when you made them aware of this situations??
		
Click to expand...

Should hear back from them this am, though I know they were keen as neither have played Cleveland afore Brian


----------



## moogie (Jan 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Should hear back from them this am, though I know they were keen as neither have played Cleveland afore Brian
		
Click to expand...


Well,  this is exactly what I'd want to avoid,  those that have committed and not played before.
I'm sure they will enjoy :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 25, 2017)

Right, as I dont want to be left with no game this weekend
I've made arrangements now
Booked in at Sharpley on Sunday morning,  had to act quick 

So that's me,  Ronnie,  Richy,  all out
Should safeguard the places for others
Without enforced exclusions,  I'd rather it didn't get to that

Enjoy the meet fellas :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2017)

Craig,

I've already acknowledged Merv's offer to withdraw, and accepted Moogie's. If you are definitely out, that puts Merv back in.
*
Please confirm*


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Craig,

I've already acknowledged Merv's offer to withdraw, and accepted Moogie's. If you are definitely out, that puts Merv back in.
*
Please confirm*

Click to expand...

Me?

Not out. 

Just said I'd not be put out if balloted!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Me?

Not out. 

Just said I'd not be put out if balloted!
		
Click to expand...

So, you are not Spartacus after all


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Me?

Not out. 

Just said I'd not be put out if balloted!
		
Click to expand...

You're in. We want you where we can keep an eye on you - dodgy character!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2017)

Memory to self - don't try to be helpful in future:rofl:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 25, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Craig,

I've already acknowledged Merv's offer to withdraw, and accepted Moogie's. If you are definitely out, that puts Merv back in.
*
Please confirm*

Click to expand...

Yeah I'm out mate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Yeah I'm out mate.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear. Who's going to carry me now?

Hopefully we'll get together at another meet later on in the year :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 25, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Yeah I'm out mate.
		
Click to expand...

Wayman
It would actually help me if you stayed in this time, struggling a bit with a bad knee and would save me a journey of you are local ish to play.
Bri gave me the nod I was out which I am totally fine witj on this occasion.


----------



## richy (Jan 25, 2017)

WOW so many posts since I last looked on here. Haven't had a chance to read them all but I really can't wait to play Cleveland on Sunday.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Yeah I'm out mate.
		
Click to expand...




Merv_swerve said:



			Wayman
It would actually help me if you stayed in this time, struggling a bit with a bad knee and would save me a journey of you are local ish to play.
Bri gave me the nod I was out which I am totally fine witj on this occasion.
		
Click to expand...

Ok guys.....  so who's in & who's out!!......  &......  who's picking up the NE's Captaincy as it's appears pretty defo that Moogie (a very considerate move Brian, thanks:thup & Ronnie are out.


----------



## moogie (Jan 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Ok guys.....  so who's in & who's out!!......  &......  who's picking up the NE's Captaincy as it's appears pretty defo that Moogie (a very considerate move Brian, thanks:thup & Ronnie are out.
		
Click to expand...



OUT

Moogie
Ronnie
Richy
Wayman


New NE capt must be Paul
He's out 1st and can lead from the front


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2017)

Dave(2Blue) who are you giving away or shall I choose?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2017)

Guys, Merv is also looking not to play, and that's 5 volunteers, not 4.

We're one short.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2017)

moogie said:



			1) Hobbit  *(6)*  & Huds1475  *(19)*
    V
    Pauldj42   *(11)* & Lord T  *(22)*

2) Lump  *(5)*  &  Beezerk  *(13)*
     V
     Val  *(12)*  &  Val Jnr  *(20)*

3) 2blue  *(10)*  &  Kellfire  *(16)*
    V
    Heavy G  *(12)*  &  Khamelion  *(20)*

4) Splastryagain  *(5)*  &  2blue Jeff  *(20*
    V
    Snell   *(14)*  &  Fish  *(18)*

5) Heavy G Chris  *(11)*  &  Mervswerv  *(10)*
    V
    Bozza  *(14)*  &  HDIDKenny  *(18)*

6) Heavy G Craig  *(6)*  &  2blue Neil  *(12)*
    V
    Kraxx   *(12)*  &  Burdo10  *(25)[/B*

Click to expand...

*

If you're happy for Val and Son to join us, then above works.*


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 25, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Guys, Merv is also looking not to play, and that's 5 volunteers, not 4.

We're one short.
		
Click to expand...

Bri,
As said before, I need to drop out unfortunately, my knee is not fit to play right now.
Very sorry.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Bri,
As said before, I need to drop out unfortunately, my knee is not fit to play right now.
Very sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, I'll have to Paypal or bank transfer the money for Seaton Carew mate.
From from +4 we are now -1


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			If you're happy for Val and Son to join us, then above works.
		
Click to expand...

Haha...  I've just PM'd you the same suggestion... mind you there's further complication now with Merv


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2017)

We could just do a random draw of the Yorkshire cards to see who's score will count twice to cover for Merv. 3 Ball need to go out first perhaps.


----------



## snell (Jan 25, 2017)

This meet is cursed


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2017)

snell said:



			This meet is cursed 

Click to expand...

Only positive so far is wayman won't have to think of a half assed excuse the night before &#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			We could just do a random draw of the Yorkshire cards to see who's score will count twice to cover for Merv. 3 Ball need to go out first perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

Or at the end, draw out one of ours? less pressure on your guy who gets drawn out.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2017)

Why don't we just have a dance off?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Why don't we just have a dance off?
		
Click to expand...

Are you asking?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Why don't we just have a dance off?
		
Click to expand...

Great idea, I'm in :whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Why don't we just have a dance off?
		
Click to expand...

Please don't wear that low back sequin dress!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2017)

Makes sense if you think about it.

Singles sweep. 

Yorkies / NE dance off. That way you don't need any ringers.

I'd be more comfortable in sequins than representing the wrong rose!!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2017)

I'll bring my tap shoes and leotard then &#128378;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 25, 2017)

How many genuine NE Yorkshire people are attending, could you get 4 v 4 or more? You play match and the rest of the world just play Singles Stableford.


----------



## snell (Jan 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			How many genuine NE Yorkshire people are attending, could you get 4 v 4 or more? You play match and the rest of the world just play Singles Stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't...I've spent hundreds on makem lessons for fish just so he will understand me


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 25, 2017)

snell said:



			Please don't...I've spent hundreds on makem lessons for fish just so he will understand me 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			How many genuine NE Yorkshire people are attending, could you get 4 v 4 or more? You play match and the rest of the world just play Singles Stableford.
		
Click to expand...

None are pedigree mate, they're all mongrels, living up here is like missionary work


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			None are pedigree mate, they're all mongrels, living up here is like missionary work 

Click to expand...

Difficult to figure out who's saving who!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Difficult to figure out who's saving who!
		
Click to expand...

I'm saving both mate, mackems and geordies :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm saving both mate, mackems and geordies :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

They're past saving....  like Scousers&#128580;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			They're past saving....  like Scousers&#128580;
		
Click to expand...

I gave up on your lot years ago, you's are beyond saving


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			How many genuine NE Yorkshire people are attending, could you get 4 v 4 or more? You play match and the rest of the world just play Singles Stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Oh No......   let's not get into the situation of "Is a Teesider a NE'er or Yorkshire?"
Aye draw a card from NE side...  good idea Paul


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I gave up on your lot years ago, you's are beyond saving 

Click to expand...

Dinna worry UKIP's on their case....   so there doomed


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			None are pedigree mate, they're all mongrels, living up here is like missionary work 

Click to expand...

Oi, less of that, proper Geordie here, born within sight of the Tyne on the right side, that would be North of the Tyne and South of the wall (Hadrian's that is)


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 26, 2017)

Morning everyone, do we have revised teams/pairings & tee times yet?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Pairings are as I suggested with Val and Son swapping sides, I'd imagine frim Hobbits post timings are simply brought forward starting at 10:52, then 11:00, 11:08, 11:16, 11:24 and 11:32.
Also agreed with 2Blue that team event will be Ind Stab with scores added together for overall team score, simples


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2017)

It's official! 

Hobbits's are now excited. Looking to arrange entertainment for Saturday evening for those who are coming down the day before. 

Options;

1) There are still tickets available for the titanic battle between high flying Middlesbrough and Accrington Stanley in the FA Cup.
2) Taxi/train across to Cleveland for some early evening entertainment with the jolly boys swindle for early evening drinks.
3) Curry/Chinese, followed by some high brow discussions on speed knitting and crochet.
4) For the more daring, an opportunity to ride unaccompanied on a escalator.
5) I could suggest a trip 'across the border' into old Middlesbrough to the Bongo club I'll give directions...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Pairings are as I suggested with Val and Son swapping sides, I'd imagine frim Hobbits post timings are simply brought forward starting at 10:52, then 11:00, 11:08, 11:16, 11:24 and 11:32.
Also agreed with 2Blue that team event will be Ind Stab with scores added together for overall team score, simples 

Click to expand...

Line-up at present is.........
1) Hobbit (6) & Huds1475 (19) V Lord T (22) & Pauldj42 (13)

2) Lump (5) & Beezerk (13) V  Val (12) & Val Jnr (20) 

3) 2blue (10) & Kellfire (16) V Heavy G (12) & Khamelion (20)

4) Splastryagain (5) & 2blue Jeff (20 V Snell (14) & Fish (18)

5) Heavy G Chris (11) & Another,hopefully(?) V Bozza (14) & HDIDKenny (18)

6) Heavy G Craig (6) & 2blue Neil (12) V Kraxx (12) & Burdo10 (25)

If we're unable to get ANother I'd suggest that Huds1475 drops back to allow the 3-ball to lead the way.... there's ways to get a score to support Hobbit :whoo:
UP THE 'BORO!!  :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2017)

snell said:



			The ever *chanting *round of golf....

I'm guessing were still playing at Cleveland 

Click to expand...

Yay...  BORO, BORO, BORO :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## snell (Jan 26, 2017)

The ever changing round of golf

Guessing it's still at Cleveland?


----------



## Val (Jan 26, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			It's official! 

Hobbits's are now excited. Looking to arrange entertainment for Saturday evening for those who are coming down the day before. 

Options;

1) There are still tickets available for the titanic battle between high flying Middlesbrough and Accrington Stanley in the FA Cup.
2) Taxi/train across to Cleveland for some early evening entertainment with the jolly boys swindle for early evening drinks.
3) Curry/Chinese, followed by some high brow discussions on speed knitting and crochet.
4) For the more daring, an opportunity to ride unaccompanied on a escalator.
5) I could suggest a trip 'across the border' into old Middlesbrough to the Bongo club I'll give directions...
		
Click to expand...

Brian,

No entertainment required for us, we'll not get down until around 10pm ish on Saturday. Couple of jars in the hotel.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2017)

snell said:



			The ever changing round of golf

Guessing it's still at Cleveland? 

Click to expand...

Its at Seaton... Ruse #7 for getting points off the NE for no shows


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bri, clear your in box &#128515;


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			It's official! 

Hobbits's are now excited. Looking to arrange entertainment for Saturday evening for those who are coming down the day before. 

Options;

1) There are still tickets available for the titanic battle between high flying Middlesbrough and Accrington Stanley in the FA Cup.
2) Taxi/train across to Cleveland for some early evening entertainment with the jolly boys swindle for early evening drinks.
3) Curry/Chinese, followed by some high brow discussions on speed knitting and crochet.
4) For the more daring, an opportunity to ride unaccompanied on a escalator.
5) I could suggest a trip 'across the border' into old Middlesbrough to the Bongo club I'll give directions...
		
Click to expand...

Options! what about doing all 5


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2017)

Fish - You will be pleased to know that the wind speed is dropping all the time. The temp will be cold but the expected wind has now dropped to 8mph. A cold wind is a killer up here but that is nothing. A few layers on and all will be well :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fish - You will be pleased to know that the wind speed is dropping all the time. The temp will be cold but the expected wind has now dropped to 8mph. A cold wind is a killer up here but that is nothing. A few layers on and all will be well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm [Fish] cold blooded, as such I adjust to the outside temperature, I can play tom kite in all weathers :smirk:

However, were colder down here than up there currently, it's been zero or maximum 1* today here but feels like -4*, I'll take your 5* on Sunday as being tropical


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2017)

When you play up here the issue is not necessarily the temp but the wind chill factor. It cuts through you and changes eveything. Fine for Sunday though. 

We have been having a good chuckle at the temps down south. Not often the country flips like it has done and we are in the warm part.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Bri, clear your in box &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When you play up here the issue is not necessarily the temp but the wind chill factor. It cuts through you and changes eveything. Fine for Sunday though. 

We have been having a good chuckle at the temps down south. Not often the country flips like it has done and we are in the warm part.
		
Click to expand...

I was doing some viewings today in a rural part of Shropshire, I only wrote a few measurements down and lost all feeling in my fingers and could barely hold my pencil, the cold and wind is brutal today down here


----------



## Lump (Jan 26, 2017)

Working in Barry this week, a stones throw from the beach. Was 0 last night, but wind chill took it down to -4. Looking forward to heading north to some warmth.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2017)

The Yorkshire team is now complete again with, young-Harry, a home-grown 'Tyke' who. at 7, does little to equalise the team H/caps but gives the Yorkshire Boys even greater 'class'..... see here...



1) Hobbit (6) & Huds1475 (19) V Lord T (22) & Pauldj42 (13)

2) Lump (5) & Beezerk (13) V  Val (12) & Val Jnr (20) 

3) 2blue (10) & Kellfire (16) V Heavy G (12) & Khamelion (20)

4) Splastryagain (5) & 2blue Jeff (20 V Snell (14) & Fish (18)

5) Heavy G Chris (11) & 2Blue Harry (7) V Bozza (14) & HDIDKenny (18)

6) Heavy G Craig (6) & 2blue Neil (12) V Kraxx (12) & Burdo10 (25)


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2017)

2blue said:



			The Yorkshire team is now complete again with, young-Harry, a home-grown 'Tyke' who. at 7, does little to equalise the team H/caps but gives the Yorkshire Boys even greater 'class'..... see here...
View attachment 21800


1) Hobbit (6) & Huds1475 (19) V Lord T (22) & Pauldj42 (13)

2) Lump (5) & Beezerk (13) V  Val (12) & Val Jnr (20) 

3) 2blue (10) & Kellfire (16) V Heavy G (12) & Khamelion (20)

4) Splastryagain (5) & 2blue Jeff (20 V Snell (14) & Fish (18)

5) Heavy G Chris (11) & 2Blue Harry (7) V Bozza (14) & HDIDKenny (18)

6) Heavy G Craig (6) & 2blue Neil (12) V Kraxx (12) & Burdo10 (25)
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave. Pay on the day for him...


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm now doing a viewing on my way up at 11am in Nottingham (NG6) which looking at Google puts me still just over 2hrs away after my appointment finishes around 12noon, so I expect to be in Middlesbrough circa 2.30 - 3pm, I can no doubt book into my hotel then and be free to be abused and knobbled from that point  :cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm now doing a viewing on my way up at 11am in Nottingham (NG6) which looking at Google puts me still just over 2hrs away after my appointment finishes around 12noon, so I expect to be in Middlesbrough circa 2.30 - 3pm, I can no doubt book into my hotel then and be free to be abused and knobbled from that point  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Train to Redcar. Beers with the boys. Curry near the station, and back to the Boro for an early night?

Multi story carpark at the Cleveland centre will give you access into the back door of the Holiday Inn


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Train to Redcar. Beers with the boys. Curry near the station, and back to the Boro for an early night?

Multi story carpark at the Cleveland centre will give you access into the back door of the Holiday Inn
		
Click to expand...

Just how civilized does that sound


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2017)

What's the deal with bringing prizes? I can't remember.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			What's the deal with bringing prizes? I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

If you've got anything you can bring it woukd be appreciatted, no pressure though. :thup:


----------



## snell (Jan 26, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			If you've got anything you can bring it woukd be appreciatted, no pressure though. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Never been to one of these meets....so what sort stuff is the norm prize wise??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2017)

snell said:



			Never been to one of these meets....so what sort stuff is the norm prize wise??
		
Click to expand...

Don't normally do anymore than a couple of quid in for 2's or overall 1st, 2nd etc, Khamelion said he had some balls he coukd donate, moogie said good and if anyone else has anything they'd like to donate etc.
Unwanted crimbo/birthday prezzies that you are happy to dump on someone else


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2017)

snell said:



			Never been to one of these meets....so what sort stuff is the norm prize wise??
		
Click to expand...

The Yorkie Pudin' asses being whipped is a prize all of its own, the NE massive bring along a few trinkets so they don't go home empty handed &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## snell (Jan 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			The Yorkie Pudin' asses being whipped is a prize all of its own, the NE massive bring along a few trinkets so they don't go home empty handed &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I like it!

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha! I like it!

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;
		
Click to expand...

I've a couple of sleeves of balls & Jeff is bringing a classy Presentation  bottle .....   hope Fish is bringing the champagne for the Yorkshire boys to celebrate with &#128563;


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll have some booze to give away. &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I'll have some booze to give away. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Some of your homemade gear &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Some of your homemade gear &#127866;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Haha nope, most of that got given my brother. Won't be doing another brew until the weather improves.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2017)

What are the practice facilities like?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			What are the practice facilities like?
		
Click to expand...

The practice ground is beyond the first hole, down the left side if the course. It's about 450 yards long. They started building driving bays before Christmas, but I don't know if they're finished yet. You get tubes of balls from the pro shop.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			What are the practice facilities like?
		
Click to expand...

Are you nervous?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you nervous?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, I'm particularly going to enjoy watching your 1st tee shot. 
Psych &#128513;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Not really, I'm particularly going to enjoy watching your 1st tee shot. 
Psych &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Straight forward Par 3, conditions will dictate club, no issues, miss green, chip on, 3 putt, move on to 2nd :whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Straight forward Par 3, conditions will dictate club, no issues, miss green, chip on, 3 putt, move on to 2nd :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Heh heh, pensioners do seem to handle 1st tee pressure better like &#128521;


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Heh heh, pensioners do seem to handle 1st tee pressure better like &#55357;&#56841;
		
Click to expand...

So what will your _[SUP] thinned[/SUP]_first _[SUP]shank[/SUP]_ shot be like, 6 iron _[SUP]duff[/SUP]_ perhaps a 7 iron front of the green or _[SUP]fat chunk [/SUP]_one just past the ladies tee? _[SUP]Blob[/SUP]_


----------



## snell (Jan 27, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			So what will _top_ you first _shank_ shot be like, 6 iron _duff_ perhaps a 7 iron _fat chunk _one just past the ladies tee? _Blob_

Click to expand...

Mind f#cked &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2017)

Didn't realise it was a par 3. 166yds, I assume we are going off yellows, is in my dislike distance territory. Hobbit can you arrange for a tail wind so I can go 7 iron please? 1st off and a hybrid when I'm stiff and waddling with a full English could be traumatic


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			So what will your _[SUP] thinned[/SUP]_first _[SUP]shank[/SUP]_ shot be like, 6 iron _[SUP]duff[/SUP]_ perhaps a 7 iron front of the green or _[SUP]fat chunk [/SUP]_one just past the ladies tee? _[SUP]Blob[/SUP]_

Click to expand...

It will be my stock 6 iron fade/slice into the RH bunker no doubt


----------



## snell (Jan 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			It will be my stock 6 iron fade/slice into the RH bunker no doubt 

Click to expand...

They don't have fairway bunkers on the par 3s


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2017)

snell said:



			they don't have fairway bunkers on the par 3s 

Click to expand...

pmsl


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Didn't realise it was a par 3. 166yds, I assume we are going off yellows, is in my dislike distance territory. Hobbit can you arrange for a tail wind so I can go 7 iron please? 1st off and a hybrid when I'm stiff and waddling with a full English could be traumatic 

Click to expand...

Winter mat, for the vertically challenged, is 140yds.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Winter mat, for the vertically challenged, is 140yds.
		
Click to expand...


:clap: I'll enjoy the drive down much more now. Can still make a hash but the % chance of a total duff has reduced significantly


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			:clap: I'll enjoy the drive down much more now. Can still make a hash but the % chance of a total duff has reduced significantly 

Click to expand...

Its surrounded by bunkers, has a hill to the right - don't miss it on the right, and out of bounds to the left.... other than that, its easy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			:clap: I'll enjoy the drive down much more now. Can still make a hash but the % chance of a total duff has reduced significantly 

Click to expand...

Don't worry partner, we're sending Agent Fish out with Hobbit saturday night,


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't worry partner, we're sending Agent Fish out with Hobbit saturday night, 

Click to expand...

Fish? More like Pike from Dad's Army! Hobbits's will leave the Fish a broken man.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Fish? More like Pike from Dad's Army! Hobbits's will leave the Fish a broken man.
		
Click to expand...

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't worry partner, we're sending Agent Fish out with Hobbit saturday night, 

Click to expand...

And you get to watch Brian & I knock it on the green first :thup:

No pressure :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2017)

All my golf clothes packed, picking up my trolley & bag from the club on route, got 6 pints of milk to consume on the way to line my stomach &#129371; &#128540;

The &#128031; is coming north &#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			And you get to watch Brian & I knock it on the green first :thup:

No pressure :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Which green though &#129300; FORE &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			All my golf clothes packed, picking up my trolley & bag from the club on route, got 6 pints of milk to consume on the way to line my stomach &#129371; &#128540;

The &#128031; is coming north &#127948;&#65039;&#9971;
		
Click to expand...

Fish boiled in milk, mmm yummy. 
Hope you've packed ur thermals, it's brassic up here.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Fish boiled in milk, mmm yummy. 
Hope you've packed ur thermals, it's brassic up here.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody's boiling this &#128031;, me a Snell are going to rip those 2 Yorkie Puddins a new one &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;

It's been colder down here all week than up norf, I'm looking forward to some warmer weather to play in &#127948;&#65039;&#128526;

I hope that wet stuff stays away that's forecast around 3pm and first arrive early.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Its surrounded by bunkers, has a hill to the right - don't miss it on the right, and out of bounds to the left.... other than that, its easy.
		
Click to expand...

Step 1, don't nobble it off the tee in the first group in front of everyone else. Step 2, I'll worry about that after Step 1. Step 2 doesn't come into the equation at this point.

Don't you worry about my Step 1, you have to survive Fish first of all &#128561;&#128514;. Go forth Agent Fish.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2017)

2blue said:



			1) Hobbit (6) & Huds1475 (19) V Lord T (22) & Pauldj42 (13)

2) Lump (5) & Beezerk (13) V  Val (12) & Val Jnr (20) 

3) 2blue (10) & Kellfire (16) V Heavy G (12) & Khamelion (20)

4) Splastryagain (5) & 2blue Jeff (20 V Snell (14) & Fish (18)

5) Heavy G Chris (11) & 2Blue Harry (7) V Bozza (14) & HDIDKenny (18)

6) Heavy G Craig (6) & 2blue Neil (12) V Kraxx (12) & Burdo10 (25)
		
Click to expand...

Yorkshire to win the first five matches, and then an honourable half in the last match so that the plastic Geordies don't cry themselves to sleep..


----------



## snell (Jan 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Yorkshire to win the first five matches, and then an honourable half in the last match so that the plastic Geordies don't cry themselves to sleep..
		
Click to expand...

Don't stand a chance with a half in the last game....we've got out secret weapon "Burdo10"


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2017)

snell said:



			Don't stand a chance with a half in the last game....we've got out secret weapon "Burdo10"
		
Click to expand...

Does he score 10 on every hole?


----------



## snell (Jan 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Does he score 10 on every hole?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....points


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 28, 2017)

snell said:



			Yeah....points
		
Click to expand...

Champion darts, onnnnne hunnnndddrrrred annnnnnnnnnnn eigggghhttty


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Champion darts, onnnnne hunnnndddrrrred annnnnnnnnnnn eigggghhttty
		
Click to expand...

He's delirious, don't encourage him


----------



## snell (Jan 28, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Champion darts, onnnnne hunnnndddrrrred annnnnnnnnnnn eigggghhttty
		
Click to expand...

Haha....that's what why we call him bullseye


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha....that's what why we call him bullseye 

Click to expand...

And we'll be using that famous term from Bullseye to the Puddin's afterwards, 

"let's have a look at what you could have won" &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha....that's what why we call him bullseye 

Click to expand...

What? He's as ugly as the dog in Oliver Twist?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2017)

Car packed, setting off shortly. Safe journey everyone.

First tee time tomorrow is 10:52, with 8 min gaps. I'll be there from about 9:30 to sort the admin(pay the club) and have a hearty breakfast.


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

On way &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## moogie (Jan 28, 2017)

HOBBIT

IVE TOLD BEEZERK THAT YOU WILL BE GIVING HIM OUR REFUNDS ON SUNDAY
FOR ME,  RICHY,  RONNIE
HES PROMISED NOT TO SPEND IT IN THAT WELL STOCKED PRO SHOP
SO WE SHOULD BE OK 

THANKS :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

The Eagle has landed &#128077;&#127866;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2017)

Great looking forecast for Sunday.....  well organized Hobbit :whoo:


BUT.... as it's a very full course & they've been kind enough to give Brian an extra time....  there'll be no time for topping up the sun-tan....  
It'll be a case of.....
1. Play "READY GOLF"...  on the Tee, the greens & fairways, if safety allows
2. It's Stableford so 'Pick up if you can't score'
3. If you fall behind the group in-front, either catch them or look to allow through the group behind, especially if you're ball hunting 
4. Make sure you have a good breakfast then we won't get held-up by the 'NE pot-noddle eaters' & their Chelsea-bun :rofl:

Club's are cleaned.. prizes packed...  winning speech drafted 
Aiming to be there for 9.30am

EDIT...  Dave, Kamelion,...  you bringing plenty of balls :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I'm in a pub called the Pig Iron, rough as old boots, the women look scarier than the blokes, I feel right at home &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Well I'm in a pub called the Pig Iron, rough as old boots, the women look scarier than the blokes, I feel right at home &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

What's their top cock-tail :rofl:...  dare you to ask   

EDIT....  Pretty posh place I'd say


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

2blue said:



			What's their top cock-tail :rofl:...  dare you to ask   

EDIT....  Pretty posh place I'd say

Click to expand...

Pointless asking them anything, I can't understand a word there saying ðŸ˜œðŸº

The barmaid serving me has ACAB tattood on her bottom lip ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Â£2 a pint, no wonders it full of soakers ðŸºðŸº


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Pointless asking them anything, I can't understand a word there saying ðŸ˜œðŸº

The barmaid serving me has ACAB tattood on her bottom lip ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Â£2 a pint, no wonders it full of soakers ðŸºðŸº
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

Got out alive from the Pig Iron, Bri picked me up and went over to his club, very friendly lot and shared a few more beers &#127866; Quick freshen up at the hotel now and me and Bri are hitting the town, see you all in the morning as this will possibly be my last  transmission &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;&#127869;


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			see you all in the morning as this will possibly be my last  transmission &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;&#127869;
		
Click to expand...

Ground control to Major Tom...


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

Lots of &#127866;&#127866;&#127866; we've had our curry &#127869; Back on the &#127866;&#127866;&#127866; I'm hanging on in there on behalf of the NE massive &#128540;&#128077;


----------



## snell (Jan 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Lots of &#127866;&#127866;&#127866; we've had our curry &#127869; Back on the &#127866;&#127866;&#127866; I'm hanging on in there on behalf of the NE massive &#128540;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you don't have a dodgy Parmo on your way home!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2017)

Fish is a jellyfish! 8:37, I need to go back to the hotel. Get back to the hotel and I ask does he want a last one. No!

That's got to be a least one point to Yorkshire!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Fish is a jellyfish! 8:37, I need to go back to the hotel. Get back to the hotel and I ask does he want a last one. No!

That's got to be a least one point to Yorkshire!!
		
Click to expand...

Jack the sipper, typical southern softie.


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Fish is a jellyfish! 8:37, I need to go back to the hotel. Get back to the hotel and I ask does he want a last one. No!

That's got to be a least one point to Yorkshire!!
		
Click to expand...

(Cough) after our meal and a quick beer Up the road I said I was tired , he said he was also so we'd go back to the hotel!   Spin it like you want, you were happy to call it a day, and after all, I was 4 pints in front of you being in the Pig pen earlier &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			(Cough) after our meal and a quick beer Up the road I said I was tired , he said he was also so we'd go back to the hotel!   Spin it like you want, you were happy to call it a day, and after all, I was 4 pints in front of you being in the Pig pen earlier &#63004;&#62330;&#62330;&#62330;&#62330;
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd be asleep by now...


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm in the hotel bar just now, come down :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 28, 2017)

Hitting the road at 6.30am, should be there for the back of 10am.


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2017)

Val said:



			I'm in the hotel bar just now, come down :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Must have fell asleep before younosted this &#128164; saw a couple of people on the Vouce and then &#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 29, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Hitting the road at 6.30am, should be there for the back of 10am.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Must have fell asleep before younosted this &#62628; saw a couple of people on the Vouce and then &#62628;&#62628;&#62628;
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Woke up at midnight to turn the TV off.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 29, 2017)

Went to the range yesterday to assess my game. No air shots. Bonus.


----------



## The Evertonian (Jan 29, 2017)

Play well everyone...looking forward to hearing how the day unfolds &#9971;&#65039;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## snell (Jan 29, 2017)

Brrrrrrr it's cold &#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2017)

snell said:



			Brrrrrrr it's cold &#128561;&#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Puff, Yarkies are in short sleeves I hear.


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2017)

Well that's breakfast consumed, hopefully it'll be the last time I see it &#128540; 

Got me some new snazzy troos to wear today &#128526;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 29, 2017)

Yorkshire Yorkshire Yorkshire Yorkshire!


----------



## Crow (Jan 29, 2017)

Any news on which is the winning team?


----------



## bozza (Jan 29, 2017)

Think I've got sunstroke playing in that tropical weather all day. 

Couldn't have asked for better weather in January and a course playing so well. I think Hobbit must have been out with the greens iron before we got there as they were lighting quick. 

Cheers to Kenny, Chris and Harry for the game and to Hobbit and everyone else that was involved organising this. 

Hopefully get to meet up with everyone again soon.


----------



## bozza (Jan 29, 2017)

Crow said:



			Any news on which is the winning team? 

Click to expand...

The post above yours MAY be a slight hint.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2017)

Cracking day, great company as ever and a fantastic result for the Tykes, about as convincing as it gets that :whoo:

Looking forward to trying them beers, definitely the best prize on offer :cheers:


----------



## Lump (Jan 29, 2017)

It was indeed a Yorkshire win... by some margin too. 

Had a cracking day. The sun must have applied for a Visa to visit the N.E today, as thats the warmest winter's day golf I've had in years!
The course is a gem, it has some challenging tee shots and some green complexes that could make you look very silly even just a few yards off the short stuff. Greens where a really nice speed (a little quick for some I suspect, they must be scary come summer)
Our group played some good golf but we all had a couple of shockers each, but it was an absolute pleasure to play with Val & Val Jnr (Martin and Scott) and Beezerk (Martin). A real set of gents (I'll be honest, I was struggling with Scotts accent a little. )

A huge thanks to Bri for arranging things and to all involved.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2017)

And James is too modest to say, but he won the individual comp (once someone  explained to Paul how countback works!).

Well played James :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 29, 2017)

A great day in excellent company....  many thanks for setting it up Bri...  my guests really enjoyed it, particularly as it was such a resounding Yorkshire victory :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			And James is too modest to say, but he won the individual comp (once someone  explained to Paul how countback works!).

Well played James :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he's great to watch when in full flight, strikes a beautiful ball.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheers Bri, a grand day out


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			And James is too modest to say, but he won the individual comp (once someone  explained to Paul how countback works!).

Well played James :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We are you from?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			We are you from? 

Click to expand...

It's in my signature Paul :rofl:

No  greater incentive than handing it to a Liverpudlian :thup:


----------



## snell (Jan 29, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah he's great to watch when in full flight, strikes a beautiful ball.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats mate on winning the creepiest post ever award :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2017)

Great day at Cleveland GC in the company of Lord T and 2 Yorkshiremen, Hobbit and Huds1475, the Yorkshiremen played some excellent golf in spells, me and Lord T were just no match, well played guys.

Yorkshire ran out easy winners once 2Blue had moved a few people around 
24 played which thought was 12 v 12, which finished with 14 guys playing for Yorkshire, 2blue graciously gave us 2 players, 2 that had the lowest scores  cheers Dave and congratulations to your Yorkshire team that came from Ireland, Scotland, the NE and Lancashire!

Individually Lump and Heavygrebo both had 36 points with Lump winning on countback after I'd announced HeavyG and then corrected myself, apologies :rofl:

If anyone is in the area try and play Cleveland GC, you won't be disappointed.

Special mention to all those that travelled a fair distance, especially Hobbit who not only organised the day, but also drove down from Aberdeen (12 hrs there and back) safe journey home to all.


----------



## snell (Jan 29, 2017)

Really enjoyed the day. My golf was horrific but the company more than made up for it, cheers Robin, Andy and Jeff :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 29, 2017)

Just home and fed. Thanks for organising Brian, lovely course and well done on the weather. 

Cheers for the company James and Martin, both me and Scott thoroughly enjoyed our day despite the smell coming from my golf game currently. James, some superb golf from you today, play like that all season and drop some putts and you'll definitely meet that 3hc goal.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2017)

Echo all the above really.

Nice to see a club that is obviously doing well, both on the course and off it. Weather was superb and, as mentioned many times the greens were phenomenal for January, quick and very true.

For a course that doesn't get much recognition I really enjoyed it. A good, testing layout that you had to be on your toes to score well. All 4 Par 3's are no giveaway either, tough one shooters generally into the prevailing wind! 

Apart from teeing off first I had a great time with Brian, Paul & Neil. Some good laughs all the way round and the time flew.

Thanks Brian, for organising, great job :thup:

Great to see some familiar faces, and to see some new ones too. 

Gutted I didn't realise the Cardboard box on the prizes shelf had 9 bottles of beer in it :rofl: Have a good night Beezerk!!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2017)

Just over 3hrs back in pouring rain, spray & fog, scary driving conditions but well worth it after a great day on the links in glorious sunshine. 

The weather was superb, the greens were true, fast (12) & excellent, I loved the course and the company was even better with some good banter & dodgy golf, we all played a mixture good, bad & ugly but we should have put them to the sword being 6 points up on the turn!  

Thanks Andy, Geoff & Snell &#128077;

A very friendly clubhouse, made to feel very welcome and I wouldn't hesitate to travel & play there again, maybe take another course in though next time over 2-days. 

Thanks Bri for organising, well done the Puddins with their car load of ringers &#128540; We're not bitter &#128521; 

Where's my Stottie Cake & Peas Pudfing'&#129300;

It was emotional &#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Gutted I didn't realise the Cardboard box on the prizes shelf had 9 bottles of beer in it :rofl: Have a good night Beezerk!!!
		
Click to expand...

11 mate, gave one to Snell so 10 left for me to get through hic &#127866;


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			11 mate, gave one to Snell so 10 left for me to get through hic &#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Bugger. That's a months supply for me. 6 balls usually last me less than 4 hours

:faceslappingsmileything:


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 29, 2017)

I have to agree it was a great day, thanks Brian and co. Greens were mustard today, very fast, and probably kept the scoring down a little. Great company Mark Dave and Dave we had a laugh and all played a little decent golf at times, cheers.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 29, 2017)

Can confirm it's a great track in Summer too :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2017)

Fish said:



			A very friendly clubhouse, made to feel very welcome and I wouldn't hesitate to travel & play there again, maybe take another course in though next time over 2-days.
		
Click to expand...

Always fancied a Cleveland  / Seaton Carew or Ganton combo



Fish said:



			Where's my Stottie Cake & Peas Pudfing'&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Were the 2 BFO Pork Pies not enough


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just over 3hrs back in pouring rain, spray & fog, scary driving conditions but well worth it after a great day on the links in glorious sunshine. 

The weather was superb, the greens were true, fast (12) & excellent, I loved the course and the company was even better with some good banter & dodgy golf, we all played a mixture good, bad & ugly but we should have put them to the sword being 6 points up on the turn!  

Thanks Andy, Geoff & Snell &#128077;

A very friendly clubhouse, made to feel very welcome and I wouldn't hesitate to travel & play there again, maybe take another course in though next time over 2-days. 

Thanks Bri for organising, well done the Puddins with their car load of ringers &#128540; We're not bitter &#128521; 

Where's my Stottie Cake & Peas Pudfing'&#129300;

It was emotional &#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Bollox, the 2 stottie cakes and peas pudding enjoyed their ride out in my car to the seaside today, taking them the pictures tomorrow.

Totally forgot I had them


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 29, 2017)

In and watered about 10 mins, and in bed. Nice dry run up after seeing my auntie. 5hrs 10 mins door to door.

Fantastic fourball, playing with huds, Lord T and Pauldj. Good golf by everyone, so at least no one went home feeling they had had a mare.

And as ever the banter was brilliant!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2017)

A former steel works or a future water park? You just need vision.

Anyway, enough of the view from the course. Cleveland gave us a wonderfully friendly welcome, both before and after our rounds. Smashing clubhouse, excellent quality of links course. Everyone else has mentioned the greens but when they are that good I'll add my bit to it. If you played a course with greens like those in summer you would come off buzzing. To be that good in winter is exceptional. Greenkeeper, take a bow. Now if only those holes were a little bigger.............

Top company, Huds and Hobbit dished out a lesson which Paul and I accepted, mainly because we had no come back. Hobbit even had the cheek to buy a new set of irons in the pro shop before the round and use them without a practice. That's proper golfers for you.

Cracking day, and I'll add my thanks to Brian and anyone else who helped with the organisation. Looking forward to the next meet up. I'll be putting in some hours of practice and playing before then though.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 30, 2017)

Great day yesterday, great company, it was a game of two Dave's for me and 2Blue, Dave(me) great front 9 pants back 9, Dave(2Blue) pants front 9 great back 9, Tony great front and back 9, I think it was 100% FIR, Mark, this only thing stopping you getting 100% FIR was the rough, but then the only thing stopping me sinking that put was pace and line 

Cheer Bri for organising, great course and day, even though the Puddings won on the day, keep it safe for the next one, what is the score by the way 3 - 1 to the NE I believe?


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			even though the Puddings won on the day, keep it safe for the next one, what is the score by the way 3 - 1 to the NE I believe?
		
Click to expand...

Got to keep them interested Dave, throw them a morsel now & then :smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

https://youtu.be/QyhRTROr6qw


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 30, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Mark, this only thing stopping you getting 100% FIR was the rough
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'll work on it!

Great day in great company for me, and just enough decent strikes towards the end of the round to keep me coming back for more I think.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

Especially for Hobbit

https://youtu.be/7S2dOeu6vi4


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Especially for Hobbit

https://youtu.be/7S2dOeu6vi4

Click to expand...

Brilliant!

You'd have to be there to get the joke. Basically, if a ball set off sideways towards the deep rough there was a chorus of "Nellie the elephant packed her trunk and said goodbye to the circus."


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2017)

My review HERE :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Great day yesterday, great company, it was a game of two Dave's for me and 2Blue, Dave(me) great front 9 pants back 9, Dave(2Blue) pants front 9 great back 9, Tony great front and back 9, I think it was 100% FIR, Mark, this only thing stopping you getting 100% FIR was the rough, but then the only thing stopping me sinking that put was pace and line 

Cheer Bri for organising, great course and day, even though the Puddings won on the day, keep it safe for the next one, what is the score by the way 3 - 1 to the NE I believe?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: LOL... :rofl: Everyone knows, its only the last result that matters!! 
SO.... We know you may need a couple weeks to recover & lick your wounds... but we'd like to know..... when can you guys get that Trophy down to "THE NEW HOLDERS".......  YORKSHIRE

Can Craig or someone, please get it organised as we don't want to waiting 'till the Forest Pines Meet in June.



Fish said:



			Got to keep them interested Dave, throw them a morsel now & then :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Come on then.... we need the NE to actually organise one of these Events as its 4-0 to the Champions at the moment since its only Hobbit & myself that have set them up. 
We've heard a mention of Wickham as a possibility next Spring...  that's a good start.... It's also worth considering using Wynyard's 4-man Team Open for 2018 as it's usually on a Sat in May for around Â£20 a man. Much handier travel-wise........   but where-ever its played, it's also gonna be NE's turn to bring the prizes!!!


----------



## snell (Jan 30, 2017)

Please somewhere with slow wet greens next time....they're the only things I can putt on &#128514;

I'll be having sleepless nights over those greens!!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2017)

snell said:



			Please somewhere with slow wet greens next time....they're the only things I can putt on &#128514;

I'll be having sleepless nights over those greens!!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha....just don't go there in the Summer, then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

2blue said:



			:rofl: LOL... :rofl: Everyone knows, its only the last result that matters!! 
SO.... We know you may need a couple weeks to recover & lick your wounds... but we'd like to know..... when can you guys get that Trophy down to "THE NEW HOLDERS".......  YORKSHIRE

Can Craig or someone, please get it organised as we don't want to waiting 'till the Forest Pines Meet in June.


Come on then.... we need the NE to actually organise one of these Events as its 4-0 to the Champions at the moment since its only Hobbit & myself that have set them up. 
We've heard a mention of Wickham as a possibility next Spring...  that's a good start.... It's also worth considering using Wynyard's 4-man Team Open for 2018 as it's usually on a Sat in May for around Â£20 a man. Much handier travel-wise........   but where-ever its played, it's also gonna be NE's turn to bring the prizes!!! 

Click to expand...

Whose idea was this NE v Yorks Dave  and can I have my prizes back I donated then :rofl: the win has obviously got you in a muddle :whoo:


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

2blue said:



			:rofl: LOL... :rofl: Everyone knows, its only the last result that matters!! 
SO.... We know you may need a couple weeks to recover & lick your wounds... but we'd like to know..... when can you guys get that Trophy down to "THE NEW HOLDERS".......  YORKSHIRE

Can Craig or someone, please get it organised as we don't want to waiting 'till the Forest Pines Meet in June.


Come on then.... we need the NE to actually organise one of these Events as its 4-0 to the Champions at the moment since its only Hobbit & myself that have set them up. 
We've heard a mention of Wickham as a possibility next Spring...  that's a good start.... It's also worth considering using Wynyard's 4-man Team Open for 2018 as it's usually on a Sat in May for around Â£20 a man. Much handier travel-wise........   but where-ever its played, it's also gonna be NE's turn to bring the prizes!!! 

Click to expand...


Was considering sorting a return leg this Aug/sept
Heart of Newcastle 
Couple dates in mind
Will post details soon


As for the trophy??
What trophy........:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			Was considering sorting a return leg this Aug/sept
Heart of Newcastle 
Couple dates in mind
Will post details soon


As for the trophy??
What trophy........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have a chat with Kraxx and Khamelion, they offered Wickham in April/May


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Have a chat with Kraxx and Khamelion, they offered Wickham in April/May
		
Click to expand...



Dave just posted that was next spring
Just trying to get it back to twice yearly


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Whose idea was this NE v Yorks Dave  and can I have my prizes back I donated then :rofl: the win has obviously got you in a muddle :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No requirement for you to bring owt Paul....same as my car load.

Moogie, my August is already completely full & Sept has me, Kamelion & Kraax  in Surrey for nearly a week & I guess Paul for some, as well as Fish seriously involved at H4H......to be honest I'd think we'd be looking at Spring 2018....... I'd also look seriously at that 4-man team Open at Wynyard as many Clubs will struggle for a weekend slot for us. Not looking to be a spoiler just practical

What Trophy???....... the one that should have been at the venue  Poor Fish didn't have chance to wave "Bye, bye" to it :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

2blue said:



			What Trophy???....... the one that should have been at the venue  Poor Fish didn't have chance to wave "Bye, bye" to it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Ahh
That trophy
The outcasts played for it at Sharpley 

Sorry Dave
Your lot lost again
Stays in NE


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

This trophy ??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			Dave just posted that was next spring
Just trying to get it back to twice yearly
		
Click to expand...

They were talking this April/May mate, before the year gets too busy.


----------



## snell (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			Was considering sorting a return leg this Aug/sept
Heart of Newcastle 
Couple dates in mind
Will post details soon


As for the trophy??
What trophy........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll actually turn up this time


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			They were talking this April/May mate, before the year gets too busy.
		
Click to expand...


Ok
Just dave (2blue) had written next spring

I should have realised
He is very old
So gonna be forgetful


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

snell said:



			Hopefully you'll actually turn up this time 

Click to expand...



Couldn't get a game for all them guests mate


----------



## Wayman (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			Couldn't get a game for all them guests mate
		
Click to expand...

I bad craic when forum members can't get in to play the FORUM meet but hey ho! 

It was a good half round sharpley. Was the youfs vs the oldies


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wayman said:



			I bad craic when forum members can't get in to play the FORUM meet but hey ho! 

It was a good half round sharpley. Was the youfs vs the oldies
		
Click to expand...

You had a place, we were one down till Dave found another.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2017)

Wayman said:



			I bad craic when forum members can't get in to play the FORUM meet but hey ho! 

It was a good half round sharpley. Was the youfs vs the oldies
		
Click to expand...

Mate you cried off, our lass Ill, cba etc. You had a place open and decided not to take it.
Huffy bstard &#128521;


----------



## richy (Jan 30, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Mate you cried off, our lass Ill, cba etc. You had a place open and decided not to take it.
Huffy bstard &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Shots fired


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

2blue said:



			Come on then.... we need the NE to actually organise one of these Events as its 4-0 to the Champions at the moment since its only Hobbit & myself that have set them up. 
We've heard a mention of *Wickham as a possibility next Spring...  *that's a good start.... It's also worth considering using Wynyard's 4-man Team Open for 2018 as it's usually on a Sat in May for around Â£20 a man. Much handier travel-wise........   but where-ever its played, it's also gonna be NE's turn to bring the prizes!!! 

Click to expand...

2018.....???


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			2018.....???
		
Click to expand...

Still winter, next Spring is in 2017, I take it you don't speak Yorkshire :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

2blue said:



			Moogie, my August is already completely full & Sept has me, Kamelion & Kraax  in Surrey for nearly a week & I guess Paul for some, as well as Fish seriously involved at H4H......*to be honest I'd think we'd be looking at Spring 2018....... * I'd also look seriously at that 4-man team Open at Wynyard as many Clubs will struggle for a weekend slot for us.
		
Click to expand...


Clearly 2018


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			2018.....???
		
Click to expand...

I think Khamelion suggested this year, don't forget it's the same Blue2 who called Bozza
Bozo when reading out the cards &#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			Clearly 2018
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, I was sat next to them when they talked to him about it, I think he was giddy from finally getting a Yorkshire win and wasn't listening, at his age all the years roll into one :whoo:


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Still winter, next Spring is in 2017, I take it you don't speak Yorkshire :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


*I take it you don't read English too well then....:rofl:*


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I think Khamelion suggested this year, don't forget it's the same Blue2 who called Bozza
Bozo when reading out the cards &#128514;
		
Click to expand...


What's the problem with that..??


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			What's the problem with that..??
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, I thought he was relating to his score &#128513;


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I know mate, I was sat next to them when they talked to him about it, I think he was giddy from finally getting a Yorkshire win and wasn't listening, at his age all the years roll into one :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Doubt I can make it this year then
Too short notice 
Already been making plans for the coming months
Opens etc.....


Good luck if it goes ahead tho


----------



## moogie (Jan 30, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Nothing, I thought he was relating to his score &#128513;
		
Click to expand...



Thought you said Alan played like a bozo....??


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 30, 2017)

Wayman said:



			I bad craic when forum members can't get in to play the FORUM meet but hey ho! 

It was a good half round sharpley. Was the youfs vs the oldies
		
Click to expand...

Post #482 Craig. Read it, then read it again. Forum members would not have been cut first. But spin it whichever way you want, and then read post #482 again.... needless to say, you weren't missed.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			Thought you said Alan played like a bozo....?? 

Click to expand...

When he was 70 yards off line with his drive on our fairway I kind of realised he was having a bad day lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

moogie said:



			Doubt I can make it this year then
Too short notice 
Already been making plans for the coming months
Opens etc.....


Good luck if it goes ahead tho
		
Click to expand...

None of us might be available mate, it was no more than idea by them 2, just trying to keep the impotus going, nothing concrete, just good of them to put their hat in the ring to try and get people together.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			When he was 70 yards off line with his drive on our fairway I kind of realised he was having a bad day lol.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, who nearly took all us out when we were walking up the 14th, me and Snell were so shook up we both blobbed the hole and gifted the puddins 5 points &#128563; Dodgy Tactics &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hmm, who nearly took all us out when we were walking up the 14th, me and Snell were so shook up we both blobbed the hole and gifted the puddins 5 points &#63027; Dodgy Tactics &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

First rule of warfare...kill the enemy


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 30, 2017)

So I should be saying thanks then, without those 5 points we were dead in the water (although to be fair we had been floating around face down since the second!).


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Still winter, next Spring is in 2017, I take it you don't speak Yorkshire :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nay...  how to confuse a Scouser... put him with some Gorgies & Muckums for a few years then introduce him to a Khelsea Bun :rofl::rofl:
In the English speaking world, Spring 2017 is *this* Spring.....   so 2018 is *next* Spring... do try & keep up!! 
Anyways...whilst you'se are trying to clear yer heads after such a hammering lets see if yer's can get Yorkshire's Trophy home to them....  it's bad manners not to return things you've just borrowed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

2blue said:



			Nay...  how to confuse a Scouser... put him with some Gorgies & Muckums for a few years then introduce him to a Khelsea Bun :rofl::rofl:
In the English speaking world, Spring 2017 is *this* Spring.....   so 2018 is *next* Spring... do try & keep up!! 
Anyways...whilst you'se are trying to clear yer heads after such a hammering lets see if yer's can get Yorkshire's Trophy home to them....  it's bad manners not to return things you've just borrowed.
		
Click to expand...

When is the next Spring?

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learnin...ther/how-weather-works/when-does-spring-start

Why would they suggest playing in 15 or 16 months


----------



## snell (Jan 30, 2017)

Mods please close this thread, it's getting too confusing :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

snell said:



			Mods please close this thread, it's getting too confusing :lol:
		
Click to expand...

The win has gone to Dave's head mate, he's all fuzzy and confused, Khamelion very kindly offered to arrange a game at Whickham for us all this year, Dave said it was busy summer onwards, so Khamelion then offered April/May if it suited, Billy clothheed has took it as April/May 18, even if we can't make it a match, maybe we could have a NE meet.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2017)

snell said:



			Mods please close this thread, it's getting too confusing :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Yer's right there..... yer'll maybe have to gizza nudge, Paul, when yer heads stopped spinning & someone has some dates, though the 21st May 2017 is about the only Sun I have free in April & May


----------



## bozza (Jan 31, 2017)

moogie said:



			What's the problem with that..??
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all with me, I saw the funny side. 

I've been called a lot worse!


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2017)

splashtryagain said:



			So I should be saying thanks then, without those 5 points we were dead in the water (although to be fair we had been floating around face down since the second!).
		
Click to expand...

You should apologise also for chipping in for 2 on the next par 3 (15th) with your sidekick getting a par with a shot for another 6 points against my 2 to rub salt into our wounds, 11 points in 2 back to back holes with only 2 to offset against was a game changer, although we almost pulled them all back with only 3 holes to play, especially as I was putting for a birdie and Snell for a par on 18, it was close encounter &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 31, 2017)

I suggested a return matrch at at Whickham as a few people had been asking about the course etc.. during Sunday, so I thought once the clocks go forward and just before the season starts with comps at peoples home clubs on a weekend, a meet end of April beginning of May at Whickham wouldn't be a bad thing.

Lets see who's up for it a little closer to April, I'll find out when greens maintenance week is at the start of the year, so anyone who does play isn't playing on sand.


----------



## moogie (Jan 31, 2017)

bozza said:



			No problem at all with me, I saw the funny side. 

I've been called a lot worse!
		
Click to expand...



That's exactly what I thought 

You being an Everton fan.......


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I think Khamelion suggested this year, don't forget it's the same Blue2 who called Bozza
Bozo when reading out the cards &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Your ruddy handwriting...   & these teeth... well somebodies teeth..... but not necessarily in that order. 


bozza said:



			No problem at all with me, I saw the funny side. 

I've been called a lot worse!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah shocking... but if you will support a team that's involved, every year, in evenly matched Derby-games, yer gonna get picked on in an area where it don't always happen 


Khamelion said:



			I suggested a return matrch at at Whickham as a few people had been asking about the course etc.. during Sunday, so I thought once the clocks go forward and just before the season starts with comps at peoples home clubs on a weekend, a meet end of April beginning of May at Whickham wouldn't be a bad thing.

Lets see who's up for it a little closer to April, I'll find out when greens maintenance week is at the start of the year, so anyone who does play isn't playing on sand.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Dave...  sense at last!!......  though......  I'm beginning to wonder if the Geordie calendar is out yet for 2017 & you've abandoned the idea of having the months alphabetically.. things you'll do to try & confuse the powers that be during your Play-offs/Relegation battles :rofl:
Anyways.....yer's all seem to have lost track of when Easter Mon & May-Bank are..... I tracked these about 10 month ago & booked the Yorkshire lads into Woodhall Spa on the 22nd-23rd.... then, I'm leading our Tiger's Team at Sandmoor on the 7th May & the 14th is Mother's Day which will, of course, be extra special for most of you bar$rds who'd struggle with yer Dad's, Father's Day :rofl:
Hence we have the 21st May... or earlier on the 9th April.
OR...... just continue among yer-sels......  but just make sure you keep Yorkshire's Trophy nice & safe 'till the next raiding-party can be arranged :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2017)

2blue said:



			Your ruddy handwriting...   & these teeth... well somebodies teeth..... but not necessarily in that order. 

Yeah shocking... but if you will support a team that's involved, every year, in evenly matched Derby-games, yer gonna get picked on in an area where it don't always happen 

Well done Dave...  sense at last!!......  though......  I'm beginning to wonder if the Geordie calendar is out yet for 2017 & you've abandoned the idea of having the months alphabetically.. things you'll do to try & confuse the powers that be during your Play-offs/Relegation battles :rofl:
Anyways.....yer's all seem to have lost track of when Easter Mon & May-Bank are..... I tracked these about 10 month ago & booked the Yorkshire lads into Woodhall Spa on the 22nd-23rd.... then, I'm leading our Tiger's Team at Sandmoor on the 7th May & the 14th is Mother's Day which will, of course, be extra special for most of you bar$rds who'd struggle with yer Dad's, Father's Day :rofl:
Hence we have the 21st May... or earlier on the 9th April.
OR...... just continue among yer-sels......  but just make sure you keep Yorkshire's Trophy nice & safe 'till the next raiding-party can be arranged :whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That's got to be the longest apology I've ever read! Would've been easier to just type, sorry for the confusion, Paul was correct all along :whoo: you even had moogie doubting me :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2017)

moogie said:



			That's exactly what I thought 

You being an Everton fan.......
		
Click to expand...

A lot worse, he was called a mag once :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			That's got to be the longest apology I've ever read! Would've been easier to just type, sorry for the confusion, Paul was correct all along :whoo: you even had moogie doubting me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha..... CONFUSION???........ Hang-on, hang-on.... I'll just apply the "Ok, so you think yer's always right test" that never fails with followers of LUFC..........  "So you think it was right to sell Cantona?" Substitute Rooney

See you in the Geordies' New Year :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2017)

2blue said:



			Hahaha..... CONFUSION???........ Hang-on, hang-on.... I'll just apply the "Ok, so you think yer's always right test" that never fails with followers of LUFC..........  "So you think it was right to sell Cantona?" Substitute Rooney

See you in the Geordies' New Year :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted :ears:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Apology accepted?? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, of course.... hahaha
PS See yer when winter h/caps are finished :rofl:


----------

